# Missing Boaters FOUND



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Just got off the phone with the USCG Corpus Christi station and the 3 boaters have been located alive and well 180nm ESE of Matagorda City by a good samaritan boat. The CG is on their way to meet the. Most likely taking them to Corpus..

I am the media for what it's worth..


----------



## myprozac

This is great news!


----------



## JOKER

*Thank you God*

I just found out too. Thank God All Mighty


----------



## MAHI

*Yahoooooo!!!!!!!*

What a miracle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wacker

Wow! That was one long boat ride. Glade they are safe.


----------



## essayons75

*I'm praying*

I'm praying this is true. I'm praying for everyone's safety. I'm praying to bring them home. We all have been praying for this.

Please let's hear a confirmation.


----------



## spiwonka

It's true just found out from Kit; Mr. Hall's aunt. Boat capsized and all three we're found ok!!!! I can't wait to her the story.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Confirmation is the USCG.. What more do you need??? They have been located!


----------



## manwitaplan

*dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just Got Chills all over my body reading trhis.

There is power in Prayers....

Thank all of you for praying!!!!

Manwitaplan


----------



## Hotrod

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## essayons75

By a quick look, that would have put them 100 - 150 miles south of Lake Charles. You guys were right, they were going east. Maybe the good Samaritain boat saw a flier. 

I can't wait for the story, hope 2Cool is part of it.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

:dance::dance::bounce:2COOL!:bounce::dance::dance:

:cheers:To all 2coolers involved!:cheers:


----------



## shanker

thats great news


----------



## essayons75

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Confirmation is the USCG.. What more do you need??? They have been located!


I agree. Thanks for getting that info from CG.

Thanks to all of you guys and girls that had the smarts and resources to engage to help them!


----------



## Txdrgnfly

*missing boaters found*

Hey 2 coolers!!! I am James' cousin from Dallas. I have been reading this thread ever since James and pals came up missing. It has been terrible on us until just now......Just wanted to confirm, from Penny Phillips (James Mom) that the guys have been found!!!!!! Thank GOD!! And, want to say thank God for you guys getting the message out! You guys have given us hope throughout this entire ordeal!!! Your thoughts, prayers, efforts were amazing! Thank God for the 2 coolers---what a great group/family you guys/gals are!! James, Curt and Tressel are very lucky to have such backing!!!

Hugs and Kisses to you all!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks be to God!!!!


----------



## Fishnut

AWESOME NEWS!!!!


----------



## Savage Rods

Holy moly. God really does answer prayers!! This is the best of news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is an incredible story. wow. I think a BOOM is in order!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I have just alerted our ABC affiliate in Corpus, KIII. They had not heard anything. If it wasn't a weekend, I would get a crew from my station headed that way.. Hopefully Corpus TV will get them arriving to a large welcome!!!!


----------



## ding-a-ling

Wonderful news, the best. There will be a story behind this one, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## tokavi

This shows what positive thinkng and knowledge of the gulf can do. I am so glad for these men and thier families. Great job by everyone involved, greenies to all! Mont may want to reserve some bandwidth for this story, I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Hotrod

Savage Rods said:


> Holy moly. God really does answer prayers!! This is the best of news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is an incredible story. wow. I think a BOOM is in order!!


*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*


----------



## chickenboy

http://www.click2houston.com/index.html

hit the arrows on the picture on the top left


----------



## TheDingy

I am so glad to hear this.... I logged onto 2cool tonight just to check this.... Welcome back!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

KPRC is now in the know as well.. our sister station.


----------



## wareagle1979

*I will drink to these guys tonight!*

This is great news, this is the news I have been hitting REFRESH for the past 8 DAYS! THANK GOD! I will pose a toast to these guys! Good night, I will finially sleep tonight! This goes to show NEVER give up HOPE! Thanksto every one involved!


----------



## Eastern Tackle

I have watched from afar and had a feeling they would turn up. I knew a lot of effort was going into the search and glad it ended happily.


----------



## Diamond Jen

*PRAISE GOD!!!!*

Hallelujah! What an amazing answer to prayer. The boaters knowledge of what to do in a situation like this speaks volumes! I am sooooo happy for the families and friends. It just goes to show you what the faith of a mustard seed can truly do! Thank God!!! GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

This is great news.....Amen


----------



## Savage Rods

wareagle said:


> This is great news, this is the news I have been hitting REFRESH for the past 8 DAYS! THANK GOD! I will pose a toast to these guys! Good night, I will finially sleep tonight! This goes to show NEVER give up HOPE! Thanksto every one involved!


Amen brother!!


----------



## Brassnadz

manwitaplan said:


> I just Got Chills all over my body reading trhis.
> 
> There is power in Prayers....
> 
> Thank all of you for praying!!!!
> 
> Manwitaplan


:dance:

Me too. Thats the power of prayer, combined with the greatness of the fishing community, and the CG combined to make great things like this come about. Amen!


----------



## phi471

This is great news!! Wow, this is just the kind of news everyone around here needed!! Awesome!!


----------



## scruffiest1

great news,we are so happy to hear good news


----------



## TX CHICKEN

INCREDIBLE! What fantastic news! The power of prayer and positive thinking is amazing.


----------



## FireEater

Hearing this news for some reason makes our trip offshore tomorrow seem a little easier now. 

GET READY FOR THE MADE FOR TV MOVIE!


----------



## RLwhaler

*OH YEA!!!!!*

:bounce:Man this is THE BEST NEWS i've heard in LOOOOOONG time.
God bless EVERY ONE involved!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:

RL


----------



## essayons75

If there is a welcome home, I want to be there.


----------



## Firetx12

Thank God!


----------



## 11andy11

wow, incredible. This is awesome news.


----------



## fishkillr

WAIT!!!!! NOT SO FAST!!! I'm offshore now and there are yet 2 more groups of missing boaters!!!! Its an every weekend thing. One is a 23 ft Sea Chaser with 6 persons onboard overdue from a trip to Mississippi Canyon. Come on lets be honest...thats just natural selection at work.


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*C.B.C.S. Country Boys Can Survive!*

Thank God! This is a true miracle, and proof the human will to survive is VERY VERY STRONG! Can't wait to drink a cold beer with them!


----------



## scwine

Wow!!! Congrat's to everyone!!! :bounce:


----------



## Argo

sea chasers have a bad week apparently....... I think they got confirmation from the Coast Guard on who was rescued though, that is in the other thread though..... I think mont or someone should shut one of the threads down, the long one maybe.....start a new thread for the found boaters.....


----------



## reel lax

Diamond Jen said:


> Hallelujah! What an amazing answer to prayer. The boaters knowledge of what to do in a situation like this speaks volumes! I am sooooo happy for the families and friends. It just goes to show you what the faith of a mustard seed can truly do! Thank God!!! GREAT NEWS!!!


Great news, Thanks Coast Guard, 2Coolers and everyone.. What a Happy ending.


----------



## GalvestonGooner

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## The Captain

I am a grown man but all i can do is weep right now and rejoice and tell GOD
Thank you Lord
Thank you Lord
The power of praying people is SO SO SO SO strong!
WOW what a testimony these guys will have ...
What a praise report. 
I am shouting Glory!!!
God bless you all. Now i can rest


----------



## moorefishing

Glad to hear everyone is OK. Will make my next trip a little easier on the mind.


----------



## Shimanobandit

Thank the good LORD above. The power of prayer and all the help that was given in the search and support of these guys really paid off. If this isn't proof that there is a higher power I don't know what is. Can't wait to drink a beer with Curt and hear the story.


----------



## mariehall

MY BROTHER AND HIS FRIENDS ARE FOUND!!! THANK GOD AND THANK ALL OF YOU FOR THE MANY PRAYERS FROM THE BOTTOM OF YOUR HEARTS!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Fanfreakingtastic news!


----------



## fishkillr

Thats incredible those guys survived like that. 
Sector New Orleans just reported another boat out of Matagorda to the Tequila rig overdue.


----------



## bill

Wonderful news!!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Thanks be to God. Amen


----------



## essayons75

The Captain said:


> I am a grown man but all i can do is weep right now and rejoice and tell GOD
> Thank you Lord
> Thank you Lord
> The power of praying people is SO SO SO SO strong!
> WOW what a testimony these guys will have ...
> What a praise report.
> I am shouting Glory!!!
> God bless you all. Now i can rest


I'm with you on that brother. Weeping over one of God's children being saved, physically or by faith, is a powerful thing! I carry my hanky to church, just in case I need to "dot my watery eyes".


----------



## PasadenaMan

TIME FOR A WELCOME HOME CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU LORD FOR WHAT YOU HAVE DONE> THIS TRUELY IS A MIRACLE!


----------



## sweenyite

AWESOME! I was afraid they had come across drug runners or pirates or something. Couldn't believe they hadn't been found! Glad they are safe! Lots of water out there!


----------



## spotsndots

That is awesome news...God is awesome!!


----------



## jim smarr

Prayers answered. I am going to be able to look at the Gulf again without thinking about the fate of these men. 

Thanks to all for the massive effort.


----------



## chickenboy




----------



## Big Willy

Good to hear they are safe and sound!!! Can't wait to read/hear the story!


----------



## Dolphin

spotsndots said:


> That is awesome news...God is awesome!!


Amen!


----------



## Blue02

Thank you to the good Lord above for keeping these men safe while they were out there and for bringing them home safely! God is awesome!!!


----------



## Dutch Treat

Thank God...


----------



## Tortuga

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/6593206.html

Thank you, God...


----------



## Profish00

wow!


----------



## PasadenaMan

KPRC is going to run a story, they just confirmed it via telephone with me. I had called to give them this info.


----------



## Pecos

We were out in the Tequila/Cervesa area yesterday and of course said a prayer for the guys out there. I must admit after all this time I was terribly afraid that it had just been too long. "Oh ye of little faith..."

*Thank you Lord for bringing them home to their families! *
*Welcome home Guys!*

*PECOS*


----------



## fishinganimal

Outstanding news. True warriors to last that long if they were capsized.


----------



## igo320

That is great news. My whole family and is high five'in around the house! I'm so happy for them and their families. God bless!


----------



## Hevy Dee

*My eyes just watered up*

UN-FREAKING-Believable. Awesome. 2-Cool.big pat on the back to all of yoy folks that kept their hope alive. - Hevy


----------



## nhampton

*3 missing Matagorda boaters found alive*



*HOUSTON CHRONICLE*

*Aug. 29, 2009, 9:19PM*










*Share* 
 Print 
Share

Del.icio.us
Digg
Twitter
Yahoo! Buzz
Facebook
StumbleUpon


A day after the U.S. Coast Guard suspended a weeklong search for three Matagorda County boaters missing at sea since they failed to return from a fishing trip, the three men have been found alive, a family member of a fiancee of one of the men said late Saturday. 
James Phillips, 30; Curt Hall, 28, and Tressell Hawkins, 42, were found 180 miles off Port Aransas at sunset Saturday, said Brenda Kern, whose daughter Rebecca is engaged to Hall. 
More information will be available later.

Praise the Lord


----------



## Angler 1

AWESOME........FREAKING AWESOME....

Did I read that the U.S.C.G. was going by boat to meet another boat? Seems after the guys been in the water 7 days they would send a helicopter?


----------



## trodery

*Thank you almighty Lord!!!*


----------



## fireBoy

Wow. . . I don't even know these guys and I'm happier then i've been in months!


----------



## fish317

That is GREAT, AMAZING and WONDERFUL news!! I have been reading this thread from the beginning, several times a day. I also have been passing out flyers and posted them around Harborwalk Marina as well. I have made several calls tonight just to let people know that they have been found. I will not be taking the flyers down, however, I will be writting FOUND on them as a testiment to the power of prayer!!!


----------



## TMWTim

Angler 1 said:


> AWESOME........FREAKING AWESOME....
> 
> Did I read that the U.S.C.G. was going by boat to meet another boat? Seems after the guys been in the water 7 days they would send a helicopter?


There are currently other boaters missing out there. I would think they would use any available helo's for that. Good question though.


----------



## berto1900

*channel 2 at ten pm*

will be airing the breaking news!!!!


----------



## BradP

AWESOME to hear!!


----------



## berto1900

TMWTim said:


> There are currently other boaters missing out there. I would think they would use any available helo's for that. Good question though.


what other boaters are missing?


----------



## Texashookers

prayers answered.


----------



## SWANY

I have been texting all my friends across the US that dont follow 2cool but know of the situation. They are all excited and thankful. I can only imagine how the families feel,,,


----------



## Redfishon

Amen.. Man you would think this would be front page news!! We will see if the darn TV says anything about them tomorrow!!Didnt here anything on the news except on this site and others !! The news/tv is sorry!!


----------



## Argo

fishkillr is offshore currently in LA waters and said he has heard chatter of another boat overdue from Matagorda that were expected to fish the same area as these guys....


----------



## lookin4ling

Just seen it on FOX 26..... Thank GOD all is good!!!! FOX 26 said they were found off Port A???


----------



## 4thbreak

great news. It will be interesting to see how they managed to stay hydrated. Probably saved a cooler before it rolled.


----------



## Angler 1

Channel 26 fox just talked about it.



Cowboytongue said:


> Amen.. Man you would think this would be front page news!! We will see if the darn TV says anything about them tomorrow!!Didnt here anything on the news except on this site and others !! The news/tv is sorry!!


----------



## shomethegreen

*epirb,epirb,epirb...next time james and curt goes out i am going to do the boat inspection myself....thanks be to god and their families,power of prayer and hope does work,you just seen for yourselfs.try it and you will like it,duane...now lets celebrate!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RLwhaler

Hevy, your eyes ain't the only one...you and me both.
RL



Hevy Dee said:


> UN-FREAKING-Believable. Awesome. 2-Cool.big pat on the back to all of yoy folks that kept their hope alive. - Hevy


----------



## 4thbreak

I wonder if they ever saw the CG searching for them. Talk about disheartening either way.


----------



## hog

This is absolutely the most heart warming, wonderful news both mentally and spiritually Ive heard in many a day.

The following popular poem has always ment alot to me in my personal life's ups and downs. Seems like a good place and time to post it for us to read again. 
*
Never give Up!!*
Hog








One night a man had a dream.
He dreamed he was walking along
the beach with the Lord.
Across the dark sky flashed scenes from his life.

For each scene, he noticed
two sets of footprints in the sand,
one belonging to him and the other to the Lord.

When the last scene of his life flashed before him,
he looked back at the footprints in the sand.
He noticed that many times along the path of his life
there was only one set of footprints.
He also noticed that it happened at the
very lowest and saddest times in his life.
This bothered him and he questioned the Lord about it.
_"Lord, you said that once I decided to follow you,_
_ you'd walk with me all the way._
_ But I have noticed that during the most_
_ troublesome times in my life there is_
_ only one set of footprints._
_ I don't understand why when I needed you most_
_ you would leave me."_
The Lord replied _"My precious, precious child,_
_ I love you and would never leave you._
_ During your times of trial and suffering,_
_ when you see only one set of footprints in the sand,_
_ it was then that I carried you."

_​


----------



## HonkyFin

Time for a Party !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollywood1053

AWESOME NEWS...I got chill bumps when I saw the new thread title.
Can't wait for the story and eventually the movie..........


----------



## 9121SS

I have to post one more time. Thank GOD and ALL of my 2COOL family for prayer and not giving up.I don't know these men but I thank all of you and God for bringing them home.


----------



## berto1900

*channel two out of houston right now*

it is goint to air the news any minute now


----------



## Dolphin

4thbreak said:


> I wonder if they ever saw the CG searching for them. Talk about disheartening either way.


Someone, early on, on the original thread made a statement about "if capsized" the hull would be very difficult to find as it was blue. Not knowing details and not wanting to speculate, if and when we upgrade our boat I want it to be frickin hunter orange!


----------



## waypoint

This is GREAT news and shows the power of prayer does work. I am glad to hear they were found safe and will be doing well again. I look forward to hear what happened from them themselves. 

God bless the families of these men. I know this past week has been an ordeal, now they can get a full nights sleep.


----------



## berto1900

*to the family of the found boaters*

we want to go to the welcome home party if there will be one


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Cowboytongue said:


> Amen.. Man you would think this would be front page news!! We will see if the darn TV says anything about them tomorrow!!Didnt here anything on the news except on this site and others !! The news/tv is sorry!!


Thanks for the compliment hwell:

A source I just spoke to says they should be in between 2-3am in Port A. A CG boat is on the way and will be on the opposite heading of the sportfisher.. A chopper will be in the air if needed once they boats meet.. but from everything they are hearing, they are in decent shape. All they wanted was water.. Awesome!


----------



## RedFisch

This is great news. Just saw the spot on channel 2.


----------



## Sea-riously!

*Our prayers have been answered!*

Hey 2coolers!!! Our prayers have finally been answered, but we still need all YOUR support. This has been one hell of a ride, and the journey must not end now!! There has been many independent parties contributing to this search by chartering planes from LA. Lets support these guys and the families by donating to the search fund. A $20 here and a $20 there will all ADD up! If you can donate please click on the link below http://www.rgvapi.com/letshelp.htm. WELCOME HOME GUYS....THE PARTY HAS JUST BEGUN IN MATAGORDA COUNTY!!!!


----------



## Goodytx

Awesome news. Couldn't believe the thread when I logged on. Thank the Lord!


----------



## essayons75

Channel 2 KPRC blew that story. So shallow.


----------



## Diamond Jen

*News Release - Check it out! PRAISE GOD!!!*

http://www.piersystem.com/go/site/425/


----------



## 9121SS

Just aired on channel 13. YEEEEHA!


----------



## frank n texas

Yes, I thought so as well and that is why I never watch any news unless it is on a ABC affiliate...Go Ch 13...

frank n texas


----------



## Bret

at deer camp. just read the news. the power of prayer is a wonderful thing. I toast a jack and coke in their honor.


----------



## 7mag

I would say it's Miller Time but this deserves Crown Royal!!!


----------



## 007

WOW Just WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad for you and your families!!!!!

Prayers do get answered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## essayons75

Sea-riously! said:


> Hey 2coolers!!! Our prayers have finally been answered, but we still need all YOUR support. This has been one hell of a ride, and the journey must not end now!! There has been many independent parties contributing to this search by chartering planes from LA. Lets support these guys and the families by donating to the search fund. A $20 here and a $20 there will all ADD up! If you can donate please click on the link below http://www.rgvapi.com/letshelp.htm. WELCOME HOME GUYS....THE PARTY HAS JUST BEGUN IN MATAGORDA COUNTY!!!!


I agree. Chip in a few bucks to pay for the expenses. I gave $25 today. I know it will help. I will give any of you $25 for floating for a week.


----------



## 4thbreak

here's the ships page that found them, not a whole lot of info.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=367410380&language=_EN


----------



## Sea-riously!

7mag said:


> I would say it's Miller Time but this deserves Crown Royal!!!


with a little TEQUILA! LOL!!!


----------



## essayons75

Diamond Jen said:


> http://www.piersystem.com/go/site/425/


Dang girl, you drawed so much traffic to that site that I can't open it.


----------



## 9121SS

Bret said:


> at deer camp. just read the news. the power of prayer is a wonderful thing. I toast a jack and coke in their honor.


HA! HA! That's funny. As soon as I told my wife they were found she made me a J/C :brew:


----------



## Joe. T.

"GOD IS GREAT"


----------



## Viking48

Best news I've heard in a while - Thank you God.


----------



## Texashookers

cold miller lite and and a smoke this is the best news ive heard all week time to fish....:brew:


----------



## 9121SS

essayons75 said:


> Dang girl, you drawed so much traffic to that site that I can't open it.


Yea, She's good. I can't open it.


----------



## Captn C

What great news! :doowapsta

I thought about those guys all day today. Every odd looking wave caught my attention...even found a "fuel barrel" and made a detour to go check it out...just incase!


----------



## tokeefejr

I've been following this from the start. Can't tell you how happy I am to hear the good news. Maybe that prayer thing works.


----------



## country7

absolutley incredible, i have chills! Was the boat searching or just happen to be in the right spot at the right time?? AWESOME


----------



## Sea-riously!

Hey 2coolers!!! Our prayers have finally been answered, but we still need all YOUR support. This has been one hell of a ride, and the journey must not end now!! There has been many independent parties contributing to this search by chartering planes from LA. Lets support these guys and the families by donating to the search fund. A $20 here and a $20 there will all ADD up! If you can donate please click on the link below http://www.rgvapi.com/letshelp.htm. WELCOME HOME GUYS....THE PARTY HAS JUST BEGUN IN MATAGORDA COUNTY!!!!


----------



## scwine

_*Good Samaritan vessel rescues three missing men*_ _*HOUSTON *- The crew of a Good Samaritan vessel rescued three missing men 180 miles from Port Aransas at approximately 8:20 p.m., Saturday._​ _The three men had been missing since Aug. 22 and were reportedly found sitting on top of their capsized 23-foot vessel. The men are currently on board the vessel Affordable Fantasy and will later transfer to a Coast Guard Station Port Aransas 45-foot small boat. The Coast Guard will then transport the three men to Station Port Aransas where they will be met by EMS personnel._​ _Watchstanders at Sector Houston-Galveston initially received a call Aug. 22 from the Matagorda Police Department reporting the men overdue from a fishing trip. Coast Guard aircraft, cutter and small boat crews had searched approximately 86,000 square miles._​ _
 http://www.piersystem.com/go/doc/425/317927/_​


----------



## tokeefejr

tokeefejr said:


> I've been following this from the start. Can't tell you how happy I am to hear the good news. Looks like that prayer thing works.


Amen.


----------



## seeingred

Incredible news! Now is not the time, but the coasties have some explaining to do. I thought is was bs when they discontinued search and that is now glaringly obvious.


----------



## adpostel

The Captain said:


> I am a grown man but all i can do is weep right now and rejoice and tell GOD
> Thank you Lord
> Thank you Lord
> The power of praying people is SO SO SO SO strong!
> WOW what a testimony these guys will have ...
> What a praise report.
> I am shouting Glory!!!
> God bless you all. Now i can rest


You ain't the only one brutha! I have been following the thread since day one, and a buddy of mine that I told about the whole thing today, called me back a couple of hours later and told me they found them ALIVE!!.....Tears rolled down my eyes......These fajitas and the rest of this 20 pack is sho gonna be a lot better now......AMEN Hallelujia!!!!!


----------



## RogerB

awesome, just absolutely awesome. Thank you God. What an awesome, awesome feeling this is! Welcome back guys - a lot of good people have been praying and worrying - welcome home!


----------



## 9121SS

tokeefejr said:


> I've been following this from the start. Can't tell you how happy I am to hear the good news. Maybe that prayer thing works.


That prayer thing DOES work. Gods plain may have been to bring these men home, but he does listen to prayer. That's why someone found them today. AMEN


----------



## Hammerhead

This news is just 2Cool!! The power of prayer, teamwork, and communication goes a long way! My heart is bursting with joy for the families, their faith , and all our brother and sisters @ 2Cool!


----------



## Propwash

Awesome news!! Can't wait to hear their story.


----------



## Saltstalker

Thank God !


----------



## lordbater

I looked this thread up last sunday after I ran into the Matty Countie's WAY down on the beach from Matagorda. They told me about the missing boaters. I feel we have all been on a long journey since then, but I'm looking forward to their story... This is just freaking awesome, don't know any other words to describe it....

Andrew


----------



## 11andy11

seeingred said:


> Incredible news! Now is not the time, but the coasties have some explaining to do. I thought is was bs when they discontinued search and that is now glaringly obvious.


your an idiot. The coast guard does not need to explain anything. They put alot of people at risk and spent tens of millions of dollars searching for these guys. I will be brutally honest, I am overwhelmed that they were found, but these guys should have had an epirb. Would have been picked up in an hour. I don't want to take anything away from the fact they were found and this would be better suited in another thread. Thank god they found them alive.


----------



## CajunBob

The power of the 2cool family has showed up again. !!!! With the help of God all things have a good ending.


----------



## 9121SS

I'll tell you one thing, between the other thread and this one my refresh button has just about had it. LOL


----------



## greddy09sc

*OMG OMG OMG*

Heard from a friend and gave me the chills. Wow.


----------



## scarlet68

Just talked to James he was at Gunnison rig when he was found. He sounds great. His spirits are high. Praise GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## greddy09sc

Sea-riously! said:


> Hey 2coolers!!! Our prayers have finally been answered, but we still need all YOUR support. This has been one hell of a ride, and the journey must not end now!! There has been many independent parties contributing to this search by chartering planes from LA. Lets support these guys and the families by donating to the search fund. A $20 here and a $20 there will all ADD up! If you can donate please click on the link below http://www.rgvapi.com/letshelp.htm. WELCOME HOME GUYS....THE PARTY HAS JUST BEGUN IN MATAGORDA COUNTY!!!!


I suggest giving all the donation money to they person that found them! Hallelujah!


----------



## fishin85ag

Wow!!!Isn't God Great?!? Like many others, I've been following the thread and lifting all involved up in prayer. Thank you God for hearing and answering our prayers.


----------



## seeingred

11andy11 said:


> your an idiot.


hahahah


----------



## dbarham

awesome news!!!


----------



## chuck115

walked outside when the news came on here in corpus when i walked in the wife said hey they found those guys you were telling me about, flipped to another local station and verified they were headed to port A and then going to a local hospital to get checked out!! all i can say is WOW!! WELCOME BACK GUYS!!:fireworks


----------



## Timemachine

One week...lost at sea...WHAT A MIRACLE!!!


----------



## electrichicken

*Praise GOD*

Praise God they all were found and found alive! I knew Curt would not miss dove season! LOL 
All honesty if they were in the wrong or not it is just a blessing and a miracle that they are alive and well!


----------



## Hotrod

Dolphin said:


> Someone, early on, on the original thread made a statement about "if capsized" the hull would be very difficult to find as it was blue. Not knowing details and not wanting to speculate, if and when we upgrade our boat I want it to be frickin hunter orange!


That was me, Hog said it as well.. I bet it matched the water well. I'd like to see a live interview with these guys.


----------



## texxmark

Thank You Lord...The power of Prayer is nothing short of Amazing.
Welcome Home Boys!!!


----------



## tokeefejr

9121SS said:


> That prayer thing DOES work. Gods plain may have been to bring these men home, but he does listen to prayer. That's why someone found them today. AMEN


Randy, I thought about it a little & amended my post to say "looks like that prayer thing works." I know that a lot of people did pray for these three guys. I'm impressed with both the number (volume) of the prayers and the senserity of them. No way I can argue with that. And don't want to. It's wonderful they have been found, and I don't want to take away from that.


----------



## lordbater

11andy11 said:


> your an idiot. ........
> 
> I don't want to take anything away from the fact they were found and this would be better suited in another thread. Thank god they found them alive.


Then take your name calling to the PM's

a


----------



## Aces Full

AMEN!!!


----------



## JHG

Glory be to God! This has consumed me for the last week and I cried when I heard the news. Welcome home guys, be sure to let us know when and where the party is. I'm thinking some fried fish and some cold beer is in order while we listen to your stories of survival.


----------



## mzfishing

I've been following the news since sunday. Just heard they were found. Glad to hear their ok.


----------



## berto1900

*all fellow boaters*

please take the time to reflect on this and learn from this and lets not procrastinate any longer and buy that safety equipment that we dont already have. i for one need a SPOT. i want to personally meet this guys. i am proud at the way you 2coolers came together and made flyers and donated and helped the boaters families remain strong and helped them maintain hope. we are all bonded by our passion for that blue water.... and we are all truly one united family.


----------



## robul

Prayers went answered this time for sure. Thank you God and Jesus for keeping these men safe.. 

Iv had a pretty terrible week.. But this just made it 200% better..


----------



## CajunBob

11andy11 said:


> your an idiot. The coast guard does not need to explain anything. They put alot of people at risk and spent tens of millions of dollars searching for these guys. I will be brutally honest, I am overwhelmed that they were found, but these guys should have had an epirb. Would have been picked up in an hour. I don't want to take anything away from the fact they were found and this would be better suited in another thread. Thank god they found them alive.


The cost was only $ 43,728.67 in fuel that was used plus the 4 helo's and 3 jets and 18 boats. but rescue of 3 souls priceless. No pun intended,


----------



## nbull

Hey, people. This is not the time to start arguing and name calling or laying blame. This is a time to rejoice! I like to thank EVERY single person involved in this search and say Great Job done. I just hope if I ever am lost, all of you will be involved in finding me. I have never in my life seen so many people, most that didn't even know my friends, step up to the plate. This experience will be with me for a lifetime as I'm sure it will be with all of you.


----------



## bluffman2

Nancy...WELL SAID


----------



## FISHNNUTT

PRAISE THE LORD!!!
Been praying for these boys all week
Thank you Father for answering all our prayers
YOU ARE AN AWESOME GOD INDEED.

Woke everyone in the house when I read the new post
might have even woke the neighbors.
Welcome home guys!! 
God Bless all who helped in this miracle


----------



## HonkyFin

me thinks we are in for another big thread.


----------



## pkaintx

*Thank God*

I am glad they were found. I know a lot of prayers were said for them. Cannot wait to hear their story. Again rejoice .....


----------



## RogerB

nbull said:


> Hey, people. This is not the time to start arguing and name calling or laying blame.


exactly - the CG did what they did - 'nuff said - this much I know - if I'm ever lost - I want someone to post it here - the power of this forum - of the good people who came here every day - who offered up their prayers, their support, their help - this is SOME family of people - and I'm proud to be a part of it. dang - still got tears in my eyes - must be an allergy of some sort - welcome home guys! welcome home!


----------



## frank n texas

2 cool version of "Band of Brothers & Sisters"...


----------



## Cru

Great news! Now. Let's all get gPirbs so this won't happen again!


----------



## Bonestock

Thank god. I can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## Calmday

This has to be the best thread ever posted on 2cool. :cheers:


----------



## tokeefejr

RogerB said:


> exactly - the CG did what they did - 'nuff said - this much I know - if I'm ever lost - I want someone to post it here - the power of this forum - of the good people who came here every day - who offered up their prayers, their support, their help - this is SOME family of people - and I'm proud to be a part of it. dang - still got tears in my eyes - must be an allergy of some sort - welcome home guys! welcome home!


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Calmday

seeingred said:


> Incredible news! Now is not the time, but the coasties have some explaining to do. I thought is was bs when they discontinued search and that is now glaringly obvious.


Anyone that has been offshore this last week knows just how hard the Coast Guard was working to find these guys. Pointing fingers is uncalled for at this point.
I say thank you US Coast Guard for busting your butts


----------



## RogerB

Calmday said:


> This has to be the best thread ever posted on 2cool. :cheers:


you got that right:brew:


----------



## tokeefejr

Calmday said:


> Anyone that has been offshore this last week knows just how hard the Coast Guard was working to find these guys. Pointing fingers is uncalled for at this point.
> I say thank you US Coast Guard for busting your butts


Ditto soldier


----------



## CajunBob

RogerB said:


> you got that right:brew:


Roger that


----------



## philliwt

First, lets thank everyone who searched,donated, and prayed for their return. There are not enough words that can express the graditude that their families and friends feel at this time. I am just impressed with the power of the know and prayer of who knows who on how everyone came together to search for these fine men. 

James, Curt, and Tressel my wife and I are so happy and excited for your return to your families.


Tommy and Susan Phillips


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

Holy freakin cow!!!!!! I knew they would be found safe!!! i never gave up hope!!!!! I'am in such shock!!!!!

WELCOME HOME BOYS!!!!!!!! WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2coolers.... you all rock, and i'm honored to be a part of your group!!!!


----------



## Wakerider1424

Thank GOD they found these men! My heart jumped when I saw the title! It is amazing how much a web site can make a difference in a search and rescue! Also, god bless the CG! I can only imgaine how much effort they have gone through this past week! :texasflag God Bless!! I wanna shake everyone's hand who helped out on all of this. Awesome job guys, and again, thank god for these men to be home to their families!


----------



## SWANY

I am so impressed with the 2cool family, I am new but proud to be a part of 2cool. The family may be in for more financial issues, lets not forget that and continue to help if needed.


----------



## SSP

*Buying him a beer*

Only Curt could walk away alive. Crazy ***! Can't wait to to see you at the American Legion in Blessing, Tx. So happy!


----------



## Propwash

Coast Guard rescuing me a few years ago. Thanks for all you do!!


----------



## RLwhaler

And let's NOT forget who put us all here together on 2Cool....Mont you're a prince!

Richard



philliwt said:


> First, lets thank everyone who searched,donated, and prayed for their return. There are not enough words that can express the graditude that their families and friends feel at this time. I am just impressed with the power of the know and prayer of who knows who on how everyone came together to search for these fine men.
> 
> James, Curt, and Tressel my wife and I are so happy and excited for your return to your families.
> 
> Tommy and Susan Phillips


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

Prayers really do move mountains............

Welcome home gentlemen, WELCOME HOME!:fireworks
God Bless all that sent up prayers and well wishes, and all those involved in the search.


----------



## berto1900

*180 nm or regular miles?*

was that nautical miles or sm?


----------



## spur

thank god they were found safe i hope. maybe sunburned but un hurt. coast guard did what they could covered alot of water main thing is everyone returns


----------



## Miles2Fish

Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. A speedy recovery for the gentlemen you brought home to us then please whisk them safely home to their loved ones....Excellent work by both federal agencies and private citizens involved in this recovery. All efforts and energy has played a part in this miraculous outcome no matter how small.....


----------



## CAT TALES

*Birthday...*

Today is my son's 1st birthday. This is a gift for us all!!! I'll make sure that he remembers how all of the 2 coolers helped out... and make sure that he helps out in the future.....live and learn!!!


----------



## H2O

Just gave my wife a big hug, and told her the news, and cant hold back the tears. 
We are so glad everybody was OK.


----------



## redman35

Thank God for there return to there families. This is why no one should ever give up hope. These men have been truly blessed with all your prayers. Also anyone critizing the CG is a moron they put alot of time and energy into searching. I couldn't imagin being in the air looking down for a capsized boat that is blue on the bottom just like the ocean. These men hanging onto there boat for a week with hope they will be found instead of giving up. Lets just everyone enjoy this moment instead of turning it into a you should have had this item on your boat or you should have done this. They are safe and found and returning home to there families and that is all that matters at this point.


----------



## Toledo

Holy ****! Glad they were found but I have to admit I didnt think they would be this lucky.


----------



## Striker Fisher

Great news... Welcome home...

SF


----------



## The Captain

tokeefejr said:


> Amen.


 PRAYER is the most powerful tool that we have , and aint no maybes about it , Prayer works. Bless you Brother!!


----------



## tatteredflag

*amen!*

They have been lifted up in my prayers daily. This is great news. Thanks to the CG and all the SAR teams. They did all they could and were able to eliminate some areas by their effort.

If I am ever lost at sea, I want these people searching for me, however I told my wife to call the mortgage & insurance companies, they are much more interested in finding me alive than anyone else!

Thanks be to God!


----------



## txgirl1722

GREAT NEWS!!!! THANK GOD!!!


----------



## drred4

I saw this one I got home tonight. Had a cousing and uncle out of Port Aransas on thursday fishing. Boy, it is truly amazing!!! Welcome home and praise the Lord!!!


----------



## rodsnscrews

WoW.....going make me another crown and coke and raise my glass to those sonsof*****es and the rescuing vessel "Afforable Fantsay"! Unbeleiveable.....This is truely a miracle! I think the rescuing vessel was recently accused of getting to close to another 2cooler at a shrimp boat ....maybe he was just practicing for todays miracle!


----------



## bobber

Thats great news. I new they would be rescued. Can't wait to hear the story, or see the movie:cheers:


----------



## rodsnscrews

Correction that was not the boat accused of getting to close to another 2cooler......but man may the Fishing Gods look down on that boat and grant them a lifetime of good-luck!


----------



## Tall Steve

Thanks Be to God,

I wanted to give appreciation to all of you who refused to give up. I kept thinking that everyday that that would be the day they were found, but each day I started to get less optimistic.

I look forward to hearing the tale.

T.S.


----------



## Hdfisher427

*Thank God*

Great news can't wait to hear their story!!!!


----------



## backwater

*The power of prayer!*

We should all be as strong as these men were!
God Bless Them and All that Prayed!


----------



## SARDOG

Stay with your boat, have a life jacket you that you can grab it your not wearing it. Signal mirror attached to each one (Velcro, glue). simple and cheap. Thanks Monty for this site, and to all the folks that prayed. The Coast Guard wants to be the hero's, 99 percent of them joined for that reason. I can't wait for the story from James, Curt, and Tressel, please post a story (regardless of a movie). I've been with this from day one (hour 6 to be exact) and I'm overcome with the good news. I second the money's raised should go the the Alfordable Fantasea. A 50 foot yacht out of Port Mansfield.


----------



## Captfry

couldnt have ended our day offshore with beter news. Over the air on ch 16 that all 3 were found and to be in good shape. thanks to all who never gave up the search, and the boater that found them!


----------



## polecat

I AM SO RELEIVED, DID'NT POST ONE COMMENT, BUT THOUGHT ABOUT THOSE GUYS 24/7, THANK YOU GOD FOR HELPING THEM MAKE IT THRU THIS, HONESTLY I WAS STARTING TO THINK THE WORST, I AM SO RELEIVED.


----------



## salth2o

SARDOG said:


> *the Alfordable Fantasea. A 50 foot yacht out of Port Mansfield.*


How did you find that info?


----------



## WahooKatcher

Latest story from houston chron.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/hotstories/6593206.html


----------



## fishtale

The good LORD works in myserious ways, I'm so freakin happy!!!!


----------



## Kenner21

They anounced the news over the loud speaker at HRP, I'm still pumped im so happy for those guys and their loved ones.


----------



## fuelish1

Thank the good Lord above for their safe return. They will have one heck of a story to tell for a LONG time! Welcome back to land gentlemen!


----------



## Dr. Krol

Good news is always welcome and what a great way to check in on the situation and find out things have been sucessfully resolved. ! ! !

Funny, lots of people have forgotten how to believe rather than opt for saying a few prayers for help. Obviously prayers are really heard.

Gosh, it is so great they have been found safe and returning to worried families and friends. Wonderful news.

May the good Lord give these men and families a great night of peaceful sleep and rest while we the rest of us celebrate their safe return ! ! ! 

All the best and God's blessings...pass it on to all.

Dr. Krol


----------



## fishtale

This is the news that I've been looking for, thank you lord for such great news.


----------



## BigRoo

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/6593206.html

Thats Great news!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Best freakin news I have seen in a long time! Now they are safe I want to hear a story!.....

I just read the story that was posted above me. It brought tears to my eyes. When these guys get some time to read this whole thread and see how many people were backing them it will be overwhelming. I am so relieved. It is amazing how complete strangers can band together and keep the hope alive. Now we can all rest our heads easy especially the family and get ready for one big SHINDIG!


----------



## Redfishon

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Best freakin news I have seen in a long time! Now they are safe I want to hear a story!.....We need to host a BIG ASSSS PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YES PARTY WOULD BE GREAT THING!!


----------



## txjohnt

*search and rescue from houma,la*

that goes to show that you should (NEVER GIVE UP!!!!!!):brew::texasflag:birthday2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

SARDOG said:


> The Coast Guard wants to be the hero's, 99 percent of them joined for that reason.


Are you serious???


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Wakerider1424 said:


> Thank GOD they found these men! My heart jumped when I saw the title! It is amazing how much a web site can make a difference in a search and rescue! Also, god bless the CG! I can only imgaine how much effort they have gone through this past week! :texasflag God Bless!! I wanna shake everyone's hand who helped out on all of this. Awesome job guys, and again, thank god for these men to be home to their families!


lol I got excited an posted before I read all the posts. I opened up 2cool to check i was pessimistic as it was dark to hear any differant news. When I saw this title I couldn't click it fast enough. My puter even froze up for about 5 seconds and i was cussing it lol. I am so **** happy i am speachless and shaking. Well not speachless....


----------



## Mike Jennings

i heard it on the radio today from the CG , made my day ,,, hard not to get emotional ,, welcome home gentlemen , as you can see , no one gave up on you ,

best news all week !!!!


----------



## whg1128

Great news iv been checking periodicley to check progress... They obvisously were prepared for such an event and stuck it out, I think its awesome that everyone kept such optimistic thoughts and they made it safely cant wait to hear more


----------



## fishtale

Don't slam the CG, they tried...Leave it to @coolers to do it


----------



## fishtale

obviously. I'm lookin for my men, they're lost at sea...


----------



## salth2o

fishtale said:


> Don't slam the CG, they tried...Leave it to @coolers to do it


Nobody is slamming the CG. Sardog is one of 'em!

I am so glad these guys are home and cannot wait to hear the story! What a tale it will be. To survive for that many day with, I am guessing, limited supplies is a true testament to Gods awesomeness.


----------



## deepH20nut

My brother and I were putting up our boats tonight when we heard the great news! Everyone with us was yelling and high fiving. It's crazy how many people were pulling for these guys. They will be amazed at how many of us were out looking or praying. I had a very strong feeling that they were drifting out there somewhere. God bless these men, and everyone on this site for staying positive and strong!


----------



## bigbob

*Wow*

Words cannot explain how I feel about this.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

just made my day! i knew they'd be alright


----------



## bobbyoshay

I havent read this whole thread....but ill say that im extremely happy these gentlemen are making it back to their loved ones!

We were set out to search for them in a few hours and be gone for a few days and going to cover alot of ground.......and im very happy to say that we dont have to anymore! I have been a lurker and watching the thread about them missing since it started and have told hundreds of people about it so they could keep an eye out for these individuals! Many prayers have been said on my part and by the ones that i told about their situation! There were atleast 3 boats leaving in less than an hour from now but i happily made the call to cancel a few hours ago! I cant wait to hear their story and drink a few cold ones!

Thanks to the CG and all that have searched for them..i cant say thanks enough and i know neither can their loved ones!

In the other thread that was started there was mention about the guys having alot of beer on board.........it has me thinking ....that would be one BADAZ commercial to promote their product!...and possibly free beer for a lifetime?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## fishtale

So many prayers have been answered, so cool, these dudes are such the survivors.


----------



## pintail74

Unbelievable news!

here's a thought. Did the blue hull on that boat make it hard for the CG to spot?


----------



## tokavi

pintail74 said:


> Unbelievable news!
> 
> here's a thought. Did the blue hull on that boat make it hard for the CG to spot?


That would make it a lot harder to find. If you look at the CG search grids and where the boat was found it was outside the search area.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Great news. Welcome HOME 2 COOLERS


----------



## OffShore Man

Awesome!!


----------



## fishtale

Very Good Dude!!!


----------



## awesum

*Thankyou Lord!*

This confirms what I have long suspected. God has a computer and reads the Bluewater Board on 2Cool.:smile::smile:

Mont's got to be proud....:clover:


----------



## Hydrocat

Woke up to a true miracle this morning!


----------



## passed out

*found*

Prayers answered! Welcome home fishermen.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Halleluih! This just shows all of us the power of prayer!! Welcome home guys!!

David


----------



## Centex Bigwater

What great news.


----------



## jwomack

Great news to start a Sunday morning!!!!


----------



## Gator gar

Awesome!!!! This made my day too. Glad they are back with us.


----------



## Mrschasintail

I bet they sleep for a week!! They look pretty good to have been out there for over a week. God baby!!!


----------



## SEA SLOT

Great News, Have been stuck to the computer watching these threads waiting for the good news. With nice weather and an unsinkable boat you just knew these guys were hanging on and waiting to be found. Can't wait to here there journey. When a day I lost my cousin god does answer some prayers. This is truly a special board and shows the power people can reach when they come together. just curious why they had to ride the CG boat home:biggrin:. After 8 days out at see I would have like a quik ride home on a Helo. Not sure I would want to be on a boat.


----------



## srward

First and foremost, glad to hear the boaters are safe and sound. I can only imagine what an experience that was for them.

Second, I am speculating that due to the length of time it took to find these men, they didn't have an EPIRB? I know virtually none of the details (what their float plan was, how they were outfitted, etc.) and am guilty of going offshore/nearshore without an EPIRB. But I'm wondering if this isn't a wake up call for those of us who do go offshore to invest the $500 or so in an EPIRB or some other distress device. 

Nothing is foolproof and for all I know, they had one. But I'm definitely going to think twice about even going out nearshore without one.


----------



## berto1900

*...*

has anyone talked to them? what were they're first words? are they on land already?


----------



## capthoop

Wonderfull news! Amazing outcome. Glad they stayed with the boat.


----------



## JOKER

*Good Job*

Just wanted to say I have not been more proud to be a Texan and apart of the 2cool family. It is amazing how people come together. I know most of you didn't know these guys or there family, but I get a feeling that a piece of each and every one of us were with them through this crazy adventure. As Hank said "A Country Boy Can Survive". I am hoping to get to see Kurt next weekend and can't wait to here there story. Please folks remember boater safety when out on the water. Being inshore or off shore. Good Job 2 Coolers


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Fantastic news!
I got up this morning thinking those guys probably had a tough night and wouldn't it be neat if they were found today. Picked up the Chronicle and saw it on the front page. I immediately turned on the computer so I could get the real up date here.


----------



## szapalac2

Thank you God for leaving them with us. James, Curt, and Tressel, welcome back. We were worried sick about you guys. 

Survivor - Gulf of Mexico? The winners are James, Curt, and Tressel.

Thank you Lord.


----------



## Texquin

What a wonderful ending to what could have been a tragic story. Kudos to everyone who helped in any way, including prayers, to find these lucky gentlemen. Just a thought: Maybe someone should start a fund for the underprivileged fishermen who spend thousands of dollars on boats and motors, hundreds every weekend on gas, bait, food, and beer, and don't have the extra few hundred for an EPIRB, that could potentially save their lives. If this program is successful it could be expanded to race car drivers that don't use seat belts or roll cages. Oh, wait; race car drivers do have the proper safety equipment for their sport. Again, just a thought.


----------



## JustAddWater2

Yes don't for get the "Affordable Fantasy" the boat that found them.


----------



## troutslayer

Thats the best news I have heard this year!!!

I know somewhere there are family members that pleased with the turn of events.....

You guys have to be the luckiest men on earth.....congrats and thanks for making this thread turn out the way it did

TS


----------



## The Captain

Wow i woke up with joy for these guys and theur families and telling GOD thank you for this miracle. Cuz thats what it is!! God is good!!! 
Its ALL about HIM and the prayer that went up!!


----------



## Loco Pato

Capt. John Cochrane was on the dock when they arrived early this morning and had some good intel, Wow what a story! Kudos to the Capt. and crew of the Affordable Fantasy for being so observant and glad they decided to stop at Gunnison spar on thier trip from La to Texas. Sounds like the three were treated to a steak dinner after being rescued! When doing overnighters always have someone stay up on radar watch! Sounds like one of the cat sponsons took on water and when they tried to get up on plane they capsized after awakeing from a latenight nap and relized they were listing. Epirbs are mandatory for anyone going offshore! A raft and sat phone is a very good idea..dont let this happen to you beacause it can. Calm Seas..... Capt. Scott


----------



## Mad Mike

Great news!


----------



## MustangMike

Great news. Best news. Prayers answered. No words to describe. WOW Awsome WOW!

Great Job Coast Guard and Good Samaritan! From a felllow boater, THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING!


----------



## Mrs2BZfishing

Great news! Glad to hear they were found!


----------



## gimp6969

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

They look pretty good for being out in the GOM for 8 days.

http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=649566


----------



## Gator gar

from Mrs. Gator Gar....

Not only can I imagine the smiles on the guys faces when they saw their rescuers, but the HUGE smile on God's face because so many people came together in prayer for the safety of these men. Pretty cool image!!!!!

Praise be to God for answered prayers!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga

"The search, *which covered an area roughly the size of Minnesota*, and which drew in air and sea resources from Florida and Alabama in addition to Texas, had shifted eastward by Thursday and focused on an area 85 to 100 miles off the Louisiana coast because currents had been moving in that direction"

Man !!! this puts it into perspective..Minnesota ain't no puny little state. These guys were just pure lucky..and were for sure 'blessed'....


----------



## jdusek

awesome news!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

They looked great.. with "Affordable Fantasy" shirts on.. I would cherish those!!!


----------



## SargentfishR

May God Bless everyone that has been involved and especially the fishermen. Hat's off to the crew of "Affordable Fantasy" . Never give up . Keep the Faith.


----------



## frank n texas

bevo...where is this pic with them in the shirts..thanks


----------



## warcat

May be a repost, but here's the story our local (Corpus) station ran:
http://www.kiiitv.com/

What a wonderful ending to what could've been a tragic story. God Bless all of you!


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

RogerB said:


> exactly - the CG did what they did - 'nuff said - this much I know - if I'm ever lost - I want someone to post it here - the power of this forum - of the good people who came here every day - who offered up their prayers, their support, their help - this is SOME family of people - and I'm proud to be a part of it. dang - still got tears in my eyes - must be an allergy of some sort - welcome home guys! welcome home!


 This exactly!!!! after seeing how everyone came together so selflessly..... if i'm ever lost, i sure want the 2coolers looking for me!
you men and women are awesome!


----------



## Tortuga

frank n texas said:


> bevo...where is this pic with them in the shirts..thanks


http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=649566

Here ya go, Frank..


----------



## wish2fish

GOD BLESS THE UNITED STATES COAST GUARD!!

I don't want that to be overlooked, they did everything right as soon as they were notified. You can't search for ever especially with no evidence turning up. If you are lost at Sea believe me, you want these guys and gals on your side.

Thanks to 2COOL!! It has always been a place for everything including miracles. Special thanks to Mont!!!


----------



## surfsideperson

*great news*

great news , glad to hear a fellow fishermen are back at home with families.


----------



## frank n texas

warcat...thanks for video


----------



## HonkyFin

Great Video,,I bet those fellas will be buying Ford Products from that Dealer for awhile..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I have read over this thread and it is turning from joyous to why didn't you do this or that. Yes we all have something to learn from this, especially theses three guys. Everyone that read and followed this post have learned lots from these events. We will continue to learn even more from what they did RIGHT that kept them alive. I am sure the CG has learned lots also from this expedition. If these guys weren't 2coolers before, they will be soon.


----------



## cloudfishing

That is wonderful news !!!


----------



## frank n texas

I already have...I now know you can live on just one cracker a day if need be....


----------



## Momma's Worry

*Too Cool*

Fantastic news on this Sunday morning...Three men win the lottery of all lottery's...a second chance at life.........miricles do really happen.....praise be and blessings forever to the people who found them....and that they were looking......for this truly "needle in a haystack"......May God bless all involved........let's take from this long week and learn something from it...I love this site and all on it.........D L


----------



## vinsp

I am soooo happy 
Thank God 
Will have to have a cold one in there honor at Bridge Bait this afternoon


----------



## Tight Knot

We all have a strong kinship to each other as we ply the waters. We may not know one another but we sure do care when trouble comes up. I could not be happier for all the friends and families to have their loved ones home. It is truly a miracle in my eyes, Praise God to the highest.
Tight Knot & Mrs. Knot
Bob & Adeline


----------



## Bluewaterbound

I saw the news on TV while eating dinner in a restaurant last night. I started shaking and crying uncontrollably. Man did I look like a dork !!! Almost got a free meal out of the deal. Owner thought the food made me cry LOL. 

Good thing Ford dealers weren't hit with the recession as hard as Chevy, or the "Affordable Fantasy" might have been dry docked instead of out fishing. Kudo's to the dealership owner for his good business sense.

FORD.....the official sponsor of SAR for the Gulf of Mexico !!!! :flag::cheers:


----------



## bluffman2

Hats off to everyone involved with the SAR and to the crew that picked them up


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

bluewaterbound1 said:


> Good thing Ford dealers weren't hit with the recession as hard as Chevy, or the "Affordable Fantasy" might have been dry docked instead of out fishing.


Very true!


----------



## thebach

This is just AWESOME ! Glad these fishermen made it home.

Thanks be to GOD !


----------



## Argo

http://www.eddieyaklin.com/

Here is his website. seems like a good guy, go buy a car from him....


----------



## JDM1967

:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta

I did not know that they had found them until this morning when I read the paper, I almost had a heart attack with joy.

I do not know any of them, but like me they are husbands, sons, friends, fathers of other people, I prayed hard daily for their well being and prayed that they be found alive, god listened to all of us praying and answered back.

To all 3 boaters and their families, I may never get to meet you, but I'm extremely happy that you are back amongst all those who know you and love you.

JDM1967:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## Shark Chaser

*Questions*

Does anyone know what exactly happend? And were they found tied up at Gunasen?


----------



## Tortuga

Argo said:


> http://www.eddieyaklin.com/
> 
> Here is his website. seems like a good guy, go buy a car from him....


Thanks for link, Argo.. Just sent a thank you to Mr Yaklin thru his contact link on his site.. Might be a nice idea if a lot of us did...Still can't believe they found them...


----------



## bluffman2

Shark Chaser said:


> Does anyone know what exactly happend? And were they found tied up at Gunasen?


report said they started taking on water,,,

http://www.kiiitv.com/


----------



## HonkyFin

Argo said:


> http://www.eddieyaklin.com/
> 
> Here is his website. seems like a good guy, go buy a car from him....


I just sent Mr. Yaklin a quick Thank You and my next Ford comes off his lot the first of the year !!


----------



## portalto

What a wonderful testament to the power of prayer.
Saw about the rescue this morning when I checked 2cool. Just a little while ago, while watching Fox News, the rescue was on the ticker.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Sure wish to hear all of the details on the sinking and staying with the boat.


----------



## LaAngler

amazing! been lurking all week over here curious about these boys, congrats


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

Praise God....This is one story Iam glad had a happy ending....I am ready for the whole story.......


----------



## DGAustin

Sent thank you note to Mr. Yaklin also. What a story, sure must of been sweet to get aboard that sportfisher and enjoy that steak dinner. That KIII Corpus newsclip is really good. Congratulations to Coast Gaurd, Mr Yaklin, 2Cool and all others involved. Got to get me some Crackers in the boat! Don


----------



## janieh62

Hey everyone! Me and some of our family (grandma, cousins, aunt & uncle) are sitting here at James Phillips house listening to this whole unbelievable story! We are just giving all the praise to our Lord! This is truely a miracle! We are relaying info back to family that can not be here right this minute.
He is so grateful as I am sure Curt & Tressel are as well and their families. What a day to rejoice! If you never believed in miracles...you should be sitting here!
This is the story straight from the horses mouth. Friday at Midnight they had fallen asleep when a big wave crashed over the boat and woke Tressel up. He realized that the boat was taking on water and woke up James and Kurt. The bilge pump was not working and the boat quickly took on water and turned over. The three climbed on to the bottom of the boat and then started grabbing what ever they could that was floating around them. They basically lived off of Beer, Peanut Butter Cheese crackers and Barbecue Potato Chips. They would swim under the boat and salvage what ever they could including the canopy from the top of the boat which they used as shade during the day and a cover at night. They saw Tuna, Black Tip Sharks and also a big Whale Shark. These guys kept it together and rationed out what they had and most importantly they asked the lord to be with them. One of the men were even saved and baptized on this journey, how Awsome is that. Sometimes I believe that things happen for reasons that are bigger that we can understand. All I know is God played his hand in this one. Everyone has one heck of a story to here once the guys are ready to tell it. Thank You so much to all of you that prayed and kept hope alive to bring these men home. 
Janie, Tim, Dusty and Robyn Hendrix, La Cresha Phillips, James and Shane Phillips, all of the children and Friends that are here today rejoicing and praising god that he answered everyones prayers. Thank You Thank You Thank You


----------



## kaptin krunch

Incredible


----------



## bwguardian

Hats off to these guys for being survivors and not giving up and thank the good Lord for watching over them! I am sure they will have an incredible story to tell that all of 2Cool will be eager to hear.


----------



## texxmark

Amazing story. God Bless you for sharing it with us...Impossible to read without tears


----------



## Paleo Dave

janieh62 said:


> ..... One of the men were even saved and baptized on this journey, how Awsome is that .....


That's totally Awesome! Good job and welcome home!


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

I got chills reading this! Awsome! Praise God!


----------



## hawgs

Outstanding! Thank God and all of those involved in the search/recovery. Amazing story of survival out there... I'm so happy they were able to keep it together until they were found.


----------



## HonkyFin

"They basically lived off of Beer, Peanut Butter Cheese crackers and Barbecue Potato Chips."


And they say Junk Food will kill you ,,Pppppffffftttttt


----------



## Roaddawg

Great to hear everone made it home safe and its great that eveyone on this forum stick together to help anyone out who needs it. I have never meet this men but hope to someday run into them in Matagorda. Welcome home guys!!!


----------



## Mont

This came in via email and I thought I would share it.

===============
Gentleman, after receiving your urgent phone call in search of pilots with planes to search for 3 friends of yours I was very moved and started calling every pilot I knew, as well as enlisting the help of Advantage aircraft in Corpus to help create a search and rescue effort to assit in locating you friends. I just wish we were notified earlier to you problem . We in the coastal bend pride ourselves as willing individuals and will always step up to help . WE are thankful to the god of the seas that your Friends were found safely and returned to you. In the future please call on us to be of any assistance to any effort such as this .
Dominic Walsh
GREAT WHITE AVIATION
Port Aransas TX
on call pilot Derick Henderson

ADVANTAGE AIRCRAFT SERVICES 
Courpus Christi , Intl Airport
CC,TX


----------



## mikeytwv

janieh62 said:


> Hey everyone! Me and some of our family (grandma, cousins, aunt & uncle) are sitting here at James Phillips house listening to this whole unbelievable story! We are just giving all the praise to our Lord! This is truely a miracle! We are relaying info back to family that can not be here right this minute.
> He is so grateful as I am sure Curt & Tressel are as well and their families. What a day to rejoice! If you never believed in miracles...you should be sitting here!
> This is the story straight from the horses mouth. Friday at Midnight they had fallen asleep when a big wave crashed over the boat and woke Tressel up. He realized that the boat was taking on water and woke up James and Kurt. The bilge pump was not working and the boat quickly took on water and turned over. The three climbed on to the bottom of the boat and then started grabbing what ever they could that was floating around them. They basically lived off of Beer, Peanut Butter Cheese crackers and Barbecue Potato Chips. They would swim under the boat and salvage what ever they could including the canopy from the top of the boat which they used as shade during the day and a cover at night. They saw Tuna, Black Tip Sharks and also a big Whale Shark. These guys kept it together and rationed out what they had and most importantly they asked the lord to be with them. One of the men were even saved and baptized on this journey, how Awsome is that. Sometimes I believe that things happen for reasons that are bigger that we can understand. All I know is God played his hand in this one. Everyone has one heck of a story to here once the guys are ready to tell it. Thank You so much to all of you that prayed and kept hope alive to bring these men home.
> Janie, Tim, Dusty and Robyn Hendrix, La Cresha Phillips, James and Shane Phillips, all of the children and Friends that are here today rejoicing and praising god that he answered everyones prayers. Thank You Thank You Thank You


I have been a silent observer, as has many, during this vigil. I, as have many more, have read each and every thread from the beginning. You need to know that you and the family members posting here on 2Cool, lit a candle that has been burning on the Texas coast for a week. It was your determination, your faith, and your love that inspired many people during your time of crisis. You united people, broke down barriers, and made a common goal regardless of their diversity. My message to James, Curt, and Tressel is simply that you, are the real hero here. I am more than happy that this outcome was so glorious for you and your family. I think what the 2Cool community did in this past week was a milestone for message boards across the country. Whether it's missing boaters, missing children, or missing whatever, you have proven the power of people united with a common goal. I commend you, I congratulate you, and each person on this board should be proud to be a part of something that does make a difference.


----------



## bwguardian

Janie, PM sent...anyone else getting PM's from NBC News Today Show?


----------



## Swells

HonkyFin said:


> "They basically lived off of Beer, Peanut Butter Cheese crackers and Barbecue Potato Chips."


Sounds like a rogue wave for sure then, might have been parked sideways or stern to the sea. It could happen to any one of us I guess, and it usually happens at an inconvenient time like when you're sleeping at night. What a rude awakening!

In this day and age of Incredibly Bad News, it is refreshing to hear of such a "Miracle on the Gulf."

And that's what it was.
sammie


----------



## 4thbreak

Janie, did he say if they ever saw any of the search efforts going on?


----------



## HonkyFin

bwguardian said:


> Janie, PM sent...anyone else getting PM's from NBC News Today Show?


The Weather Channel just did a small report on the story ,,Carl Parker,,Ex-houston weather guy,, commented on it and the Gulf,,,seems like the national Media may be getting a whiff of this miracle,,,,Just make sure to plug 2coolfishing.com if anyone has an Opp.


----------



## HonkyFin

Swells said:


> Sounds like a rogue wave for sure then, might have been parked sideways or stern to the sea.
> sammie


I was thinking that or possibly a large Ships wake may have built up some height against that current.


----------



## janieh62

Yes they did see the rescue plane one day and it was too far off to see them. They also saw some large ships go by at times also. It was very disheartining to them to watch help pass by. The day they were rescued they watched Eddie troll around all day until finally they were spotted waving there white T-shirt


----------



## bwguardian

janieh62 said:


> Yes they did see the rescue plane one day and it was too far off to see them. They also saw some large ships go by at times also. It was very disheartining to them to watch help pass by. The day they were rescued they watched Eddie troll around all day until finally they were spotted waving there white T-shirt


Janie, check you PM box...I sent you some information which may help.


----------



## janieh62

The bottom of their boat was painted blue so that made them hard to spot also. Also there was not a big rouge wave it was just high swells and the water was splashing over into the boat and the pumps were'nt working so by time they realized what was happening the boat had already took on too much water. Everything happened within 5 minutes of them waking up.


----------



## TexChef

janieh62 said:


> The bottom of their boat was painted blue so that made them hard to spot also. Also there was not a big rouge wave it was just high swells and the water was splashing over into the boat and the pumps were'nt working so by time they realized what was happening the boat had already took on too much water. Everything happened within 5 minutes of them waking up.


Thanks for keeping us updated. I know there are many in this 2cool of a family that are refreshing every couple of minutes just waiting to hear these guys storries.


----------



## bwguardian

janieh62 said:


> The bottom of their boat was painted blue so that made them hard to spot also. Also there was not a big rouge wave it was just high swells and the water was splashing over into the boat and the pumps were'nt working so by time they realized what was happening the boat had already took on too much water. Everything happened within 5 minutes of them waking up.


Did they cut the boat loose from the rig after the boat turtled?


----------



## solo2067

I am so happy to hear about this great news we all needed it


----------



## Navi

Its not much but its on the front page of CNN's website

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/08/30/texas.coast.guard.rescue/index.html

Glad to hear it had a happy ending.


----------



## ripleyb

janieh62 said:


> The bottom of their boat was painted blue so that made them hard to spot also. Also there was not a big rouge wave it was just high swells and the water was splashing over into the boat and the pumps were'nt working so by time they realized what was happening the boat had already took on too much water. Everything happened within 5 minutes of them waking up.


I just finished reading all 31 pages of this thread and I am filled with joy and amazement. What an awesome end to this ordeal! I wanted to add one point about the boat. I know now that blue is probably not the color you want the bottom of the boat to be, but I think the type of boat played into helping protect these guys this week. These cats don't have the typical deep vee hull, but have a flat spot in the middle, which most suredly aided the ability to stay on the boat this long. Praise be to God for this wonderful news and I am looking forward to all the gory details.


----------



## Don Smith

Not much that I can add that has not already been said. Welcome home neighbor.


----------



## capt.wronghand

*proud to be a 2COOLER*

I want to praise the LORD ! ! !
thank the UNITED STATES COASTGUARD ! ! ! !
PROUD OF THE PEOPLE ON HERE I DON'T EVEN KNOW, I HEARD THE NEW'S ON CHANNEL 16 BUT DID NOT BELIEVE UNTILL I SAW THIS THREAD THIS MORNING, WHAT AN AWESOME GROUP OF FELLOW FISHERMEN AND WOMEN!!!!! TO THE FAMILY'S, DON'T RETURN MY DONATION, BUT PLEASE SEE THAT ALL THE FUND'S FIND THE RIGHT PEOPLE ! TO THE 3 FISHERMEN THANK'S FOR NEVER GIVING UP, AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflagONLY IN THE USA


----------



## Argo

I sent a few news messages in last night from the website links on ABC, CBS and NBC affiliates as well as CNN hoping that they would get a welcoming party out there for them when they got to the dock, that obviously didnt happen quick enough. I hope they get to tell their story to everyone and also help people understand the importance of telling people where they are going and when they are supposed to come back. If the origional report had not gone in until sunday night you never know what would happen...... could be the same, or not but it definately will not be the same for whoever it happens to the next time. I always tell my wife where I am going and when to expect a call from me and I am darn sure I make the effort to get in cell phone range before I am due so she doesnt notify everyone. We also have life rafts and epirbs with us along with duplicates of everything like portable GPS and VHF radios...... all waterproof in floating ditch bags.... hopefully someone will learn from this sensational story..... so close to rescue but too far to be seen, if there was only a bleep on the CG screens to lead them to them..... if only.....

like always, hindsight is 20/20 and crystal clear....


----------



## squidmotion

we were hoping and praying for the 'tom sawyer' ending.... 

PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLESSINGS FLOW!!!!!!!


i am so glad these guys were found... it's put me in a good mood since yesterday, that just won't wear off!!!! can't wait to hear more details about this... INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## Argo

http://www.eddieyaklin.com/ 2cool should give these guys a free sponsorship banner.... lol.... there are alot of people that totally ignore what is going on while they are fishing and it is HARD to see something that low in the seas without any sort of distinguishing colors....


----------



## Argo

If there is a national interview and story on this for one of the networks, would the family keep us all posted on how it goes down and when it is to air, please?


----------



## skclowers

*GOD is Awesome!*

Thanks be to God! This is a true miraculous blessing guys! We've had you all in our prayers constantly all the way up here in Dallas, Tx! Its amazing what a small community of friends and family can bring together. I am originally from Bay City and have brothers and relatives that go offshore fishing, its a scary deal but always lifting prayer for safety to anyone out there. Its just so amazing what prayer and love for one another can do! Thanks to each and everyone of you that have contributed donations and time and your love to help bring these wonderful guys home to thier friends and families, especially the rescuers- you all are true heroes!!

Welcome home guys!

SKC

"Miracles happen to those who believe in them"


----------



## HonkyFin

Tressell is on CNN right now


----------



## salth2o

I caught the tail end of it ....thanks honkyfin!


----------



## twinveebill

"Awsome" Welcome home guy's, No one here ever gave up hope on yall, Thank the Lord. Hat's off to the crew of the Affordable Fantasy.


----------



## Sea-riously!

*CNN*

Does anyone know what channel CNN is on DirecTV?


----------



## frank n texas

Take a look at http://www.kiiitv.com

Also CNN just did a pretty nice interview with Tressle here at 1:48 p.m. Imagine they will repeat throughout the day.

frank n texas


----------



## Mrschasintail

I saw something on Fox News last about this too.


----------



## Sea-riously!

Sea-riously! said:


> Does anyone know what channel CNN is on DirecTV?


CNN on DirecTV is 202. The episode is supposed to re-air at 3pm.


----------



## tpool

Praise GOD, 2coolers, the good samaritan boat, and everyone else involved in this rescue! I am STOKED, and my faith in Christ has never been stronger than right now!!!!


T-BONE


----------



## frank n texas

CNN on Dish Network is 200


----------



## skclowers

Sea-riously! said:


> CNN on DirecTV is 202. The episode is supposed to re-air at 3pm.


Hey sweet! Im gonna tune in bro.


----------



## skclowers

Sea-riously! said:


> CNN on DirecTV is 202. The episode is supposed to re-air at 3pm.


is that CST?


----------



## RogerB

updated 3 minutes ago:
*CNN)* -- Three boaters who were stranded at sea for more than a week were being reunited with their families Sunday. A day after the U.S. Coast Guard said it was suspending its weeklong search for the boaters, the men were found alive Saturday night.
The crew of a Good Samaritan vessel found Curtis Hall, 28, James Phillips, 30, and Tressel Hawkins, 43, sitting on top of their capsized 23-foot fishing vessel about 180 miles from Port Aransas, Texas, the Coast Guard said in a news release.
The men had been missing at sea since they failed to return from a fishing trip on August 22.
The Coast Guard had called off their search Friday after it said it had looked over more than 86,000 square miles.
Hall went to a hospital in Corpus Christi, Texas, but left after he waited too long in the emergency room, his mother told CNN. He returned to his home in Palacio, Texas, to rest and will see a doctor later on Sunday for what he thinks are second-degree burns on his legs from sun exposure, she said.
After the rescue, Phillips was on his way home to reunite with his family, his wife, Shane, told CNN. He did not seek medical attention, she said.
Hawkins suffered open sores on his legs after floating in the water for eight days, he told CNN from the emergency room of a Corpus Christi hospital. He plans to leave the hospital soon and head to Fort Worth, Texas, to reunite with his family, he said.


----------



## mickle75

HLN News is reporting it as well...dish channel 202


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

I am glad we and they never gave up! 2cool
AGF


----------



## fender bender

Thank God for the crew of the Affordable Fantasy. Good Job!!


----------



## rambunctious

*Boaters*

Can't wait for the whole [truth] flam-dam story.
Welcome home guys.
Terry & Crew


----------



## berto1900

it would be real cool if the owner of the affordable fantasy woulld post his video of the guys on 2cool.


----------



## frank n texas

Check out http://www.kiiitv.com/ video


----------



## greddy09sc

RogerB said:


> updated 3 minutes ago:
> *CNN)* -- Three boaters who were stranded at sea for more than a week were being reunited with their families Sunday. A day after the U.S. Coast Guard said it was suspending its weeklong search for the boaters, the men were found alive Saturday night.
> The crew of a Good Samaritan vessel found Curtis Hall, 28, James Phillips, 30, and Tressel Hawkins, 43, sitting on top of their capsized 23-foot fishing vessel about 180 miles from Port Aransas, Texas, the Coast Guard said in a news release.
> The men had been missing at sea since they failed to return from a fishing trip on August 22.
> The Coast Guard had called off their search Friday after it said it had looked over more than 86,000 square miles.
> Hall went to a hospital in Corpus Christi, Texas, but left after he waited too long in the emergency room, his mother told CNN. He returned to his home in Palacio, Texas, to rest and will see a doctor later on Sunday for what he thinks are second-degree burns on his legs from sun exposure, she said.
> After the rescue, Phillips was on his way home to reunite with his family, his wife, Shane, told CNN. He did not seek medical attention, she said.
> Hawkins suffered open sores on his legs after floating in the water for eight days, he told CNN from the emergency room of a Corpus Christi hospital. He plans to leave the hospital soon and head to Fort Worth, Texas, to reunite with his family, he said.


Heck, 2nd degree burn waiting at hospital vs giving your family a hug? Way to go Hall, I would have left the emergency room too!


----------



## bwguardian

berto1900 said:


> it would be real cool if the owner of the affordable fantasy woulld post his video of the guys on 2cool.


Yes it would be but I wonder if it is already in one of the major news medias hands.


----------



## TexChef

bwguardian said:


> Yes it would be but I wonder if it is already in one of the major news medias hands.


I imagine that that tape is for sale right now. we will see it in a few days after one of the news stations pay to show it. this guy is a business man, and I dont blame him for paying his fuel bill by selling the tape.:brew:


----------



## frank n texas

See post #332 for video link


----------



## frank n texas

CNN getting ready to run story again in couple minutes


----------



## Melon

Totally Awesome!


----------



## bwguardian

TexChef said:


> I imagine that that tape is for sale right now. we will see it in a few days after one of the news stations pay to show it. this guy is a business man, and I dont blame him for paying his fuel bill by selling the tape.:brew:


I hear ya...and I don't blame him either, he has to pay for the fuel bill for that trip as well as the trip he promised to those three!


----------



## J L Dunn

I haven't read all of the posts...but someone out there tell me there's no GOD !

HE took care of them !

JLD


----------



## DFoley

I just got back from fishing and I was hoping for this post. Gives me chills.  Kate cried, im not gonna lie. dam good


----------



## Haynie79

Eddie Yaklin the man that pulled them out of the water has a large Ford dealership in Kingsville, TX.


----------



## MahiMan79

this is such a wonderful thing to hear. welcome home guys and god bless everyone who was involved


----------



## Savage Rods

Haynie79 said:


> Eddie Yaklin the man that pulled them out of the water has a large Ford dealership in Kingsville, TX.


What's the name of the dealership?

Would this rescue make him the official Ford Dealer of 2Cool? My wife just said if we just hadn't bought her new car, we'd drive down to get one from him.


----------



## essayons75

When I told my Sunday School class this morning about the prayers and support on 2Cool, and how everyone stayed optimistic because of God's power and all of the 2Coolers helping with suggestions on where to find them, the flier distribution, the Coast Guard support...., one guy said, "I just got chills all over my body." It really was a powerful effort both on Earth and in Heaven.


----------



## bwguardian

Savage Rods said:


> What's the name of the dealership?


_Yaklin_ Ford, Lincoln, Mercury, Nissan I believe...


----------



## kdubya

I believe this is the man -

http://www.eddieyaklin.com/

Kelly


----------



## bwguardian

kdubya said:


> I believe this is the man -
> 
> http://www.eddieyaklin.com/
> 
> Kelly


Yep, that be da man.


----------



## flatliner

God is Great!!!!!!!!!! will make great episode of " I Survived " on BIO channel. oh yea if you haven't watched check it out. great watch. so glad yall made it home safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeytwv

Here is the interview, sorry it this is a re-post.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/08/30/texas.coast.guard.rescue/index.html#cnnSTCVideo


----------



## bwguardian

mikeytwv said:


> Here is the interview, sorry it this is a re-post.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/08/30/texas.coast.guard.rescue/index.html#cnnSTCVideo


Thanks for posting that...been wanting to see it. Greenie headed at you!


----------



## STxFisherman

What a relief....Thank you God!


----------



## fshrmn05

Though most have already read and posted, I was stuck at my folks all weekend with no internet. Just heard and all I can say is AWESOME. Prayers, Faith of family, and Support of a group such as 2Cool is all that we need. Best news ever and congrats guys, just shows that we are all so blessed, eventhough sometimes we forget this. Congrats and Thanks to everyone, especially the 2Cool family. Have to throw this out there, Thanks Mont for giving us the opportunity that you have and to everyone here for the support and prayers. Yall are AWESOME . . . Ray


----------



## scwine

Heard from a friend, that Eddie(the rescuer) spoke at the TWAT tournament awards today and there was very few dry eyes in the place.


----------



## Bull Minnow

WOW! What a miracle! Way to hang on guys.


----------



## ILoveMatagorda

*Idea and Question*

We have Amber Alerts for kidnapped children. With all the work that went into getting the info out to various sources (Priests for Vietnamese churches for those who run boats, oil rigs, cruise ships, etc.) it would seem that such an "all alert" would be possible for situations like this. I recognize that depending on where a boat might be, we'd have a separate "all call," but from what I read members of this group really used their brain power and knowledge of networks to get the info out ASAP, complete with offers of translators.

And if the bottom of the boat is a color that would blend with the water...can reflective paint be built in that says SOS?

I've read we already have other missing boats and I hope they have a prayer and support network as strong as this one has been. I am so honored by just having experienced such a bond as 2coolfishing.


----------



## surf_ox

ILoveMatagorda said:


> We have Amber Alerts for kidnapped children. With all the work that went into getting the info out to various sources (Priests for Vietnamese churches for those who run boats, oil rigs, cruise ships, etc.) it would seem that such an "all alert" would be possible for situations like this. I recognize that depending on where a boat might be, we'd have a separate "all call," but from what I read members of this group really used their brain power and knowledge of networks to get the info out ASAP, complete with offers of translators.
> 
> And if the bottom of the boat is a color that would blend with the water...can reflective paint be built in that says SOS?
> 
> I've read we already have other missing boats and I hope they have a prayer and support network as strong as this one has been. I am so honored by just having experienced such a bond as 2coolfishing.


i dont think a large orange stripe on the bottom would be bad....or maybe some of that paint the us mil uses to signify their own vehicles

glad their back


----------



## Jolly Roger

wonderful news


----------



## Captain Rick

My son and I have followed the story of the missing fishermen all week. We were out fishing last Sunday and heard the pon..pon measages from the Coast Guard throughout the day. I prayed for the 3 men and their families and observed such an outpouring of support and offers of assistance on this board that I decided I want to be a part of such a great family of people. This is refreshing to see people caring for their fellow man. Remember to say prayers of thanks!


----------



## RC's Mom

Welcome, it's an awesome group of folks!!!

Darlene


----------



## 8seconds

Today I thanked the Almighty.

When we finish a well, it is my habit to smoke a cigar, if there were no major problems and no one got hurt, to celebrate and give thanks.

Tomorrow, the tobacco shop I get my cigars from is closed on Sundays, I will smoke one to celebrate all these guys getting home safe and sound.


----------



## BFTMASTER

Tressel looks a little like Emmit Smith with that cowboys hat on. Good to see these guys alive and healthy. Bet they are loving life more than ever!!


----------



## Captain Rick

Thanks for the welcome! 
The people are awesome by their actions!


----------



## fishtale

Just Curious...Does anyone know if Mr. Eddie Yaklin and his crew aboard the Affordable Fantasy knew of the missing boaters before their rescue?


----------



## skclowers

fishtale said:


> Just Curious...Does anyone know if Mr. Eddie Yaklin and his crew aboard the Affordable Fantasy knew of the missing boaters before their rescue?


that's a good question.


----------



## WillfishforFood

Man, just got back home and glad to see they are back alive and look great. We were out of POC this weekend and kept an eye open, even though we were only 40 miles out.


----------



## bk005

Way to go Eddie Yaklin... Next truck is coming from there.


----------



## Bait Chef

Welcome home gentlemen. Glad you're all healthy and back on land. Can't wait to hear more of the details of the cause of your ordeal. We all have something to learn so, I hope you share as much as you can with the rest of us. 
We all knew you were out there floating. Too many experienced and resourceful fishermen on here just knew it was a time issue. We're so glad to see you all safe and sound. 
Looking forward to seeing a few posts from the three of you.


----------



## Jeff Price

Amazing grace... how sweet the sound.... that saved a wretch like me.... once was lost but now am found.... was blind but now I see... Welcome home guys....


----------



## berto1900

yes......details.....details


----------



## oldtrex

*WOW...*

All week long me and my fishing buddys have been talking about this story and what if's... Praise the lord...what a wonderful conclusion to a terrible story...


----------



## Tiny

All I can say is Wow! and BOOM!!! and Wooooo Hooooooo!!!!


----------



## VV Fish'N Lady

The interview with James is suppose to be aired on Ch 11 news(Houston) at 10 PM tonight.

This is a true example of God's Amazing Grace and the Power of Prayer!!!!
Our family and many of you as well prayed continually during this and will continue to give Thanks and Praise to our God Almighty for the safe return of these men!


----------



## tokeefejr

scwine said:


> Heard from a friend, that Eddie(the rescuer) spoke at the TWAT tournament awards today and there was very few dry eyes in the place.


Any video of that?


----------



## scwine

tokeefejr said:


> Any video of that?


I will see what I can do. I figure someone has to have had a cam recording.


----------



## shomethegreen

_*HERE ARE SOME PICS OF JAMES AND CURT HOME TODAY IN BLESSING...ALSO BOAT FOR CHEAP!!!....*_


----------



## 4thbreak

bluewaterbound1 said:


> Good thing Ford dealers weren't hit with the recession as hard as Chevy, or the "Affordable Fantasy" might have been dry docked instead of out fishing. Kudo's to the dealership owner for his good business sense.


just to clarify, the boats name is "Affordable Fantasea". Saw it on the news a second ago.


----------



## DGAustin

Regarding the "boat for sale" poster above, Hotrod is probably on the way to get it!!


----------



## VV Fish'N Lady

Thnx Duane for the pics of the guys! Great to see them home and smiling!!!! Kuddos to Ch. 13 for finding their way out to Blessing, Tx.


----------



## Mike Jennings

love the for sale sign too funny ,,, sure is nice to find a funny side to all of this ,,, thanks for sharing the pictures ,, welcome home gentlemen 

Mike


----------



## frank n texas

Glad to see ya all back on dry land and smiling..:cheers:

P.S. Great tans....:biggrin:

frank n texas


----------



## fuelish1

Glad they are ok and have a sense of humor about it too. Glory to God above for their safe return to their familys!


----------



## shomethegreen

*NOW THAT IS A GOOD DEAL ON A BOAT THAT WILL NOT SINK!!!!..CAT IS THE WAY TO GO...HOPEFULLY CG WILL LEARN A LESSON ON CURRENT FLOW,YOU KNOW?...ALSO THE ACCOUNT FOR HELPING WITH OUT OF POCKET EXPENSES IS SET UP FOR THE FAMILY OF JAMES,CURT,AND TRESSEL IS AT IBC BANK IN BAY CITY,JUST CALL A REP THERE AND THEY WILL PUT YOUR MONEY TO GOOD USE.IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL JOHN ASHCRAFT @241-1920 OR DUANE TUCKER @979-479-9258,ANY AND ALL DONATIONS WILL GOT TO THE SEARCH AND RESCUE FUND.I CAN ASSURE YOU THAT 2COOLERS ARE A BIG PART OF FINDING THESE GUYS AND THAT 2 COOL WAS MENTIONED EVERY STEP OF THE WAY FINDING THESE GUYS,THIS WEB SITE IS JUST 2 MUCH!!!!JUST LOOK FOR DETAILS ON THE LOCAL NEWS.CAN NOT SAY ENOUGH ABOUT THE 2 COOL COMMUNITY,GOD BLESS EVERYONE!!!NOW HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS ON TODAYS RE-UNION*


----------



## alant

Just curious. For those that have been posting maps, is it possible to show the spot on the map where they started and the spot where they were found. It's hard for me to put in perspective without the picture.

Welcome home, guys! I'm sure you'll have a good night sleep tonight.


----------



## scarlet68

who is shomethegreen? fara


----------



## shomethegreen

THAT WOULD BE DUANE TUCKER


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Those smiles and hugs show it all!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

My intentions this morning while in church was to request prayer
for these guys from the whole church. Instead we got to rejoice
and praise God for returning them to us and their families.
Thank You Lord
welcome home guys
you know you're expected at the 2cool gathering in Oct.


----------



## justhookit

ILoveMatagorda said:


> We have Amber Alerts for kidnapped children. With all the work that went into getting the info out to various sources (Priests for Vietnamese churches for those who run boats, oil rigs, cruise ships, etc.) it would seem that such an "all alert" would be possible for situations like this. I recognize that depending on where a boat might be, we'd have a separate "all call," but from what I read members of this group really used their brain power and knowledge of networks to get the info out ASAP, complete with offers of translators.


This is a great idea, and you should make it a separate post. Hopefully other future lost boaters will have EPIRB, etc., but no system is perfect. I've been pretty shocked over the last few days to learn of the number of people that had assets in the area, but had no idea that anyone was missing.


----------



## SaltNLine

Fished offshore of Port A yesterday. We talked about yall all day long. Used the cell phone to check and see if anything had developed this morning and figured out the good news. It was a pretty emotional time for us when we found out the good news. Glad yall made it back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If there's a celebratory party, we want the invite! :cheers:


----------



## Snap Draggin

We were headed out of Sabine Pass yesterday morning and I heard the Coast Guard calling Pan Pan mentioning the lost boaters. Words can't describe how glad I am to know everyone made it back safely.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Awesome man! I found out last night while hanging out on the San Bernard and just had to sit down for a while and smile. Checked for updates prob 30 times a day all week.
When is the all-campus rager at River Bend? I want an invite.


----------



## tailwalker35

Heard the first hand report from the captian/owner of the boat that found these guys this morning at the TWAT awards brunch. I don't think there was a soul there who couldn't of got a lump in there throat. Especially when one of the guys used the sat phone to call his wife. Puts everything in to perspective when the emotions of the people involved are shown. 
The Lord was the one to get these guys home from the rescuers deciding to leave Venice a few days early to deciding to give Gunnison a shot and by being spotted by a boat who only one guy thought he saw something and going back for a second look.
Truelly a amazing story this was and a trueelly emotionaly story to here from the recuers this morning.


----------



## Hotrod

Good you guys made it back and in good spirits. I did a little tribute to you guys on my Boomvang video I posted the other day. Again great to have ya'll back.


----------



## The Captain

Paleo Dave said:


> That's totally Awesome! Good job and welcome home!


 A soul into the Kingdom of God is worth more than all the gold on this earth to The Lord. Praise God!! Thanks for sharing this testimony with us
I knew God was at work. I kept telling eveyone and so did my wife that throughout this circumstance that many lifes would be changed forever for the glory of GOD. HE sure knows how to arrange things so perfect!

I just cant quit crying!!
Thank you Lord !!
God is 2 cool !!!


----------



## Savage Rods

Welcome home guys. What a story!!! Awesome


----------



## Hydrocat

Now they have to pick out the actors they want to play them for the movie! 
I do hope they write a book about their experience- I'm buying!


----------



## mikeytwv

Yahoo, front page............ Says they fired 3 flares at Tequila and couldn't get their attention.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_boaters_rescued


----------



## Captain Greg

Awesome News!


----------



## fishtale

The story just aired on Good Morning America. G.M.A. indicated that all three would be interviewed tomorrow "in depth" Time to set those DVR's.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Yahoo say they had to siphon water from the freshwater tank. I was wondering how they managed to access the water they had on board. Said it tasted like diesel.


----------



## sweenyite

Welcome home guys!


----------



## lookin4ling

*NBC Today Show*

The story is on NBC Today Show now......:doowapsta


----------



## Captfry

Here is the link! Again glad to here there back on land.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/32625059#32625059


----------



## bayoubum

Hell Yeah......country boys can survive........great news.....


----------



## Overboard

*Heck Yeah*

All I can say is Wow. Let me know when the welcome home party is- I'm gonna be there.


----------



## ccbluewater

this has been a very humbling story, and it just makes it sink in that no matter what, you are at the mercy of the gulf. Very VERY glad to hear these guys made it back safely, and it in relatively good shape!


----------



## Htown

D### good news! Just a great illustration of faith and survival. We all could learn a lot from this situation.


----------



## Kosta

After following this story it's relief to hear the positive outcome. Several requirements my father always said are a must for offshore travel. 1. High water alarm(s), redundant bildge pumps, manual bildge pump, ditch bag w/ EPIRB. I bet EPIRB sales will be up after this story.


----------



## Red Tuna

This may have been posted, but here is a CNN story with a great interview with Tressel Hawkins:

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/08/30/texas.coast.guard.rescue/index.html#cnnSTCVideo


----------



## Leo

Welcome home gentlemen! This story gives me the chills every time I have seen it in the last couple of days. It is almost impossible to comprehend what it must have been like out there for 8 days. You guys are some strong som*****es


----------



## ratrap

Welcome home guy's, the Fishing community and a lot of the Drag Racing crowd are glad your back !


----------



## CaseyS

*Freakin Incredible*

I am glad that everybody's prayers were answered and that these men have one heck of a story to tell that ends happily.


----------



## Christinbaycity

Tressel, Curt and James! I have grown up here in Matagorda County I have seen so many people not make from the hands of the gulf. You three have an amazing strength, an undescribable will to live. I cannot imagine what the three of you have been through! I have watched this site as well as facebook since the day you all went missing. I can only thank God that you 3 were found and in such great spirits and health. 

COUNTRY BOYS CAN SURVIVE!!!!!


----------



## Action Jackson_1

This is by far the best news I have heard in a long time. Praise GOD for looking over these fellows.


----------



## GunDog

The power of prayer is amazing. So happy that those guys are home.


----------



## LIL NEMO

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!! I KNEW THEY WOULD BE FOUND BECAUSE GOD ANSWERS PRAYER AND NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE FOR HIM. GLORY TO GOD!!!! THANKS TO ALL INVOLVED IN THEIR RETURN!!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Wow- Just wow. 

:cheers:

Thank goodness the seas were friendly during their time out there.


----------



## fishtale

Captfry said:


> Here is the link! Again glad to here there back on land.
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/32625059#32625059


Our GOD is GREAT, sends chills up and down my spine. What a Blessing!!!


----------



## berto1900

mikeytwv said:


> Yahoo, front page............ Says they fired 3 flares at Tequila and couldn't get their attention.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_boaters_rescued


are you sure it says that? i havent been able to find anything that says that... not even on that link you possted.


----------



## berto1900

*never mind*

i found it.


----------



## Hollywood1053

Wondering how much, if any, sleep they were able to get on the bottom of that boat?


----------



## Argo

More than u could on a vhull. Lol.


----------



## trio-assassin

great news!!!!


----------



## derrick77419

fox news channel is fixing to interveiw the one who found them


----------



## ptaylor322

RogerB, that goes for me too.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Is there a post mixed in here from one of the survivors with a detailed report?????


----------



## StarlinMarlin

alant said:


> Just curious. For those that have been posting maps, is it possible to show the spot on the map where they started and the spot where they were found. It's hard for me to put in perspective without the picture.
> 
> Welcome home, guys! I'm sure you'll have a good night sleep tonight.


 Here is a map of where they guys were found. The point just to the west of the rescued bulls-eye is Gunnison, only 2.3 miles away! The blue line is from Tequila with a distance of 92 miles. the Green line is from the eastern end of the Hilltops at a distance of 72 miles. The red box to the east is the search area from Gary Ruth's SAR group. They had the right idea but were just a little too far east by 32 miles. Great effort though!
Glad to see you home James, Tressel, and Curt. Let me tell you Lori was in slightly better spriits Sunday when we visited with her and Steve to say the least LOL! Curt, next time you'r ready to get a line wet, drop the little one off with Mata and you can catch a ride with us!


----------



## Loney9718

Great News!!!


----------



## rstrick1978

A true BLESSING! Great to be a part of 2cool! Shows the power of FAITH and PRAYER!


----------



## RogerB

PRICELESS!​
*3 Texas boaters missing for a week - and declared lost by Coast Guard - rescued at sea*

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 
Monday, August 31st 2009, 6:53 AM








Nielsen/AP
James Phillips, right, one of three fisherman who were rescued after eight days adrift in the Gulf of Mexico, hugs his daughter Laney, 7, as his wife, Shane, watches on Sunday.


----------



## hadawife

Finally the picture that we have been waiting to see. Welcome home Guys!!!


----------



## berto1900

based on that chart..... gunnison was at eyesight for the guys. at 2.3 miles the rig should of been visible.


----------



## greddy09sc

berto1900 said:


> based on that chart..... gunnison was at eyesight for the guys. at 2.3 miles the rig should of been visible.


You're probably right. On one of his interview, Tressell mention he saw the rig and really wanted to swim to it but didn't. He used the engine as a rudder hoping it would geared them toward the rig.


----------



## Tortuga

Just got an email reply to a thank you email I sent to Eddie Yaklin last night.. Wish I needed a new car...I KNOW where the biz would go..:biggrin:

"Jim,

My name is Gilbert 'Gil' Molina, I am the Internet Sales Manager here at Eddie Yaklin in Kingsville. I received your email thanking Mr. Yaklin and will pass it along to him. He is greatly thankful that he could help out the three boaters and that the world is recognizing his efforts.

Thank you again,

*Gilbert 'Gil' Molina*
INTERNET SALES MANAGER
*361.592.2661 or 800.499.4194"*


----------



## Tortuga

greddy09sc said:


> You're probably right. On one of his interview, Tressell mention he saw the rig and really wanted to swim to it but didn't. He used the engine as a rudder hoping it would geared them toward the rig.


Tressell very smart hombre.. "Rule No. l....STAY with the boat !!!"

I can't imagine any of them were up to a two mile swim after a week on the water...and, another thing that puzzles me... No mention of PFDs.. According to news story they evidently made about 30 dives under the boat to get what they could.. Looked like Coast Guard PFDs they were wearing when they got back to PA.. Gonna be interesting to hear the whole story in detail..

Thank the Lord again....three lucky boogers...


----------



## Hollywood1053

Did any of the guys say whether they ever saw any of the CG planes or boats?


----------



## whistlingdixie

I think you can sum this story up with a few words. "GOD IS GREAT, BEER IS GOOD AND PEOPLE ARE CRAZY"

Welcome home guys


----------



## fishtale

adding link


Hollywood1053 said:


> Did any of the guys say whether they ever saw any of the CG planes or boats?


In Tressel's interview with the Today Show he said that they did see CG Planes.

Here's the link.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/32625059#32625059


----------



## Tortuga

Hollywood1053 said:


> Did any of the guys say whether they ever saw any of the CG planes or boats?


Yep..one story read that they saw the CG helicopter on Tuesday...but it didn't see them...


----------



## portalto

Tortuga said:


> Just got an email reply to a thank you email I sent to Eddie Yaklin last night.. Wish I needed a new car...I KNOW where the biz would go..:biggrin:
> 
> "Jim,
> 
> My name is Gilbert 'Gil' Molina, I am the Internet Sales Manager here at Eddie Yaklin in Kingsville. I received your email thanking Mr. Yaklin and will pass it along to him. He is greatly thankful that he could help out the three boaters and that the world is recognizing his efforts.
> 
> Thank you again,
> 
> *Gilbert 'Gil' Molina*
> INTERNET SALES MANAGER
> *361.592.2661 or 800.499.4194"*


I got the same reply. I'm sure they're having to reply to alot of emails!
I'm still keeping the 3 boaters & their families in our prayers. With all the media attention, I pray they have the strength to put up with it all and get back to their lives.


----------



## CHA CHING

Glad these guys are back home with their families alive and well.
We all said if capsized that they would be very hard to spot with an ocean blue hull.
The ditch bag should have had an ORANGE signaling device inside of it along many other things but thats for another post that I don't have time to write today.
Also their drift was as predicted by a few of us on this board. Although being upside down may have slowed them a bit. I am suprised they only drifted 100 miles. I was guessing between Gunnison and Auger.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

I am sure that at some point one of the guys will post on 2cool their stories and adventues of being adrift for a week at sea. I can't wait! We all can learn from them. I did visit with Curt's mom and stepdad Steve yesterday and from listening too their stories relayed from Curt, Yes they did see the rig. Anyone that has ever been to a spar can tell you that it is visible from about 15 miles away, so I am sure they saw it for a couple of days. They tried to steer the boat towards the rig and even went as far as to use the washdown brush to paddle the boat, but the current was too strong. Yes, they did also see CG planes and a CG helicoter but obviously they did not see them. They said that there were several boats that came very close to them but never saw them. I am sure with the great weather this past week that there were a few fishermen that ventured out to Gunnison. Some of the stories about rationing beer and crackers for survival as well as stories of a whaleshark that swam around the boat to catching a dolphin on a hook and line with a piece of cloth for bait but then being scared to clean the fish for fear of chumming sharks are the stories I can't wait to hear fist hand.


----------



## skclowers

Hollywood1053 said:


> Did any of the guys say whether they ever saw any of the CG planes or boats?


Yes they saw them, but the CG never saw the boaters.


----------



## Hollywood1053

skclowers said:


> Yes they saw them, but the CG never saw the boaters.


Wow - think of the feeling of helplessness as you're waving at a disappearing plane...just like in the movies.


----------



## On The Hook

*News stations do not care, they just want good ratings.*

Does anyone else find it odd that all of the "news" media are all over the rescue (to boost their advertising sales), but only one or two actually cared enough to air the fact that they were missing and could use some help in being found? I personally emailed 5 national networks including the morning shows, and all the local chanels but not 1 even returned my email asking for more info. I included some information, and the flyers in my email, but it appears that not one of they cared enough to air the info so that the guys might be found sooner.

We hear all kinds of stories about people falling off cruise ships and other at sea accidents, but only a very few "news" groups would even take the time to let people know that these 3 guys were missing and that anyone could help look for them.

Sad that the "news" would not help, but is more than happy to make money (selling high priced ads) after they have been found. News or ratings?

I called Jeppesen at Midnight on Friday when I learned that there were private aircraft looking for the guys. I got a manager who cared, and was willing to help supply both marine and aviation data to assist in the search. He went on-line with me here on 2cool and was trying to gather pertinant information to determine what assistance they could offer. I called the search team, but could not get any info, but Jeppesen was willing to help if they could. Jepesen appears to be a good company and if you get the chance, send them a thank you (I did). [email protected]

Just a couple of observations.

I'm glad the boys are home and safe. It is good knowing that there are still people in this world who care about others. Thanks 2cool!

OTH...............................................................


----------



## skclowers

This might be a re-post..

http://u060cfj11.kroger.com/iss/projects/network/ 
 http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/08/31/national/main5275717.shtml


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

On The Hook said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that all of the "news" media are all over the rescue (to boost their advertising sales), but only one or two actually cared enough to air the fact that they were missing and could use some help in being found? I personally emailed 5 national networks including the morning shows, and all the local chanels but not 1 even returned my email asking for more info. I included some information, and the flyers in my email, but it appears that not one of they cared enough to air the info so that the guys might be found sooner.
> 
> We hear all kinds of stories about people falling off cruise ships and other at sea accidents, but only a very few "news" groups would even take the time to let people know that these 3 guys were missing and that anyone could help look for them.
> 
> Sad that the "news" would not help, but is more than happy to make money (selling high priced ads) after they have been found. News or ratings?
> 
> I called Jeppesen at Midnight on Friday when I learned that there were private aircraft looking for the guys. I got a manager who cared, and was willing to help supply both marine and aviation data to assist in the search. He went on-line with me here on 2cool and was trying to gather pertinant information to determine what assistance they could offer. I called the search team, but could not get any info, but Jeppesen was willing to help if they could. Jepesen appears to be a good company and if you get the chance, send them a thank you (I did). [email protected]
> 
> Just a couple of observations.
> 
> I'm glad the boys are home and safe. It is good knowing that there are still people in this world who care about others. Thanks 2cool!
> 
> OTH...............................................................


This really isn't the thread for this.. but, because I feel obligated to defend my career choice.... I am the Assignments Manager for KSAT-TV in San Antonio. I started this thread after getting the story confirmed from the USCG at 8pm on Saturday. My station, as well as sister station in Houston, ran the story all week on various newscasts.. and we (KSAT) are in no way considered a "coastal" station.. What else would you like us, the media, to do? We REPORT the news, not organize search and rescues, fundraisers, etc.. Also, there was an AP reporter updating the story EVERY DAY on the wires.

Just FYI as well... this story will not "boost" ratings. It's a good one, but it ain't gonna matter in the grand scheme of things.

Jeremy Johnson
KSAT-TV


----------



## Solid Action

Are they bringing the boat in? I heard they didn't have fishing gear on board to begin with.


----------



## Hotrod

Last week when we went to Boomvang on Monday we may have went right by them, as well as many other boats that went to Nansen also. I hope one of them will get on here and share some details.


----------



## Cherylann19

I too am ashamed of some of the media for not picking the story up for at least a few seconds to get the guys found earlier, and then their all over the happy ending! But I am soo thankful they are all home safe with their families and thats all that matters at this point. Our God is so GREAT!

Cheryl


----------



## frank n texas

I may be wrong but I have the feelings that "the television folks could have done a bit more during the search" comments is/should really being directed towards the CNN, FOX, MSNBC folks..


----------



## RogerB

I think it's worth noting - news organizations spend an enormous amount of time collecting news reports - they didn't have to mention the rescue but did. They didn't try to take credit for any of the rescue efforts that were put in motion. They only reported a happy ending - I think that's much better than listening to some of the "news" that's run today. and - as stated - let's just enjoy the moment - if the news about this survival and rescue gets attention, so what? From what I've seen, they've done a good job reporting it.


----------



## skclowers

Cherylann19 said:


> I too am ashamed of some of the media for not picking the story up for at least a few seconds to get the guys found earlier, and then their all over the happy ending! But I am soo thankful they are all home safe with their families and thats all that matters at this point. Our God is so GREAT!
> 
> Cheryl


You guys shouldnt get too caught up in the news media and what they did or didnt do at this point- how would anyone know unless you were on every station and channel or internet site at every waking hour of the day, seriously. I think the main focus is that these three brave men are ALIVE and home with thier families safe and sound!! I am sure it was a very scary 8 days. I have never been offshore fishing, but my brother has many times and tells me that its not a piece of cake when you deal with bad weather. I believe that God kept these men alive for a purpose more than we can ever imagine. Let's be more positive in our threads and rejoice and be happy for these survivors. Afterall, if you werent there, how would you know what happened or how to tell the story? Thank God in Heaven that 2coolers are so awesome in sticking together for our guys.
God works in mysterious ways. This is a true blessing!! Stay positive!


----------



## skclowers

RogerB said:


> I think it's worth noting - news organizations spend an enormous amount of time collecting news reports - they didn't have to mention the rescue but did. They didn't try to take credit for any of the rescue efforts that were put in motion. They only reported a happy ending - I think that's much better than listening to some of the "news" that's run today. and - as stated - let's just enjoy the moment - if the news about this survival and rescue gets attention, so what? From what I've seen, they've done a good job reporting it.


AMEN!!!!


----------



## BondBroker

This story couldn't have had a better ending.


----------



## RC's Mom

skclowers said:


> You guys shouldnt get too caught up in the news media and what they did or didnt do at this point- how would anyone know unless you were on every station and channel or internet site at every waking hour of the day, seriously. I think the main focus is that these three brave men are ALIVE and home with thier families safe and sound!! I am sure it was a very scary 8 days. I have never been offshore fishing, but my brother has many times and tells me that its not a piece of cake when you deal with bad weather. I believe that God kept these men alive for a purpose more than we can ever imagine. Let's be more positive in our threads and rejoice and be happy for these survivors. Afterall, if you werent there, how would you know what happened or how to tell the story? Thank God in Heaven that 2coolers are so awesome in sticking together for our guys.
> God works in mysterious ways. This is a true blessing!! Stay positive!


Good post and I agree. It is not a piece of cake, as your Brother said, because you can go from a clear blue sky to a lightning storm and 6-8' waves with almost zero warning.

Darlene


----------



## skclowers

RC's Mom said:


> Good post and I agree. It is not a piece of cake, as your Brother said, because you can go from a clear blue sky to a lightning storm and 6-8' waves with almost zero warning.
> 
> Darlene


Thats right!


----------



## Dolphin

frank n texas said:


> I may be wrong but I have the feelings that "the television folks could have done a bit more during the search" comments is/should really being directed towards the CNN, FOX, MSNBC folks..


I had reported via the u-report section of Fox News on Friday with an urgent plea for help along with a copy of the flyer. Sunday a.m they were still running the bottom "ticker" about the missing men. I resubmitted a u-report with an update and the link to the Houston Chronicle article that they had been found. It wasn't 45 minutes later that they the bottom "ticker" was updated that they had been found.


----------



## Ono Loco

without reading through 8000 posts what caused the boat to take on water?


----------



## mikeytwv

Ono Loco said:


> without reading through 8000 posts what caused the boat to take on water?


Ono, from the reports I've seen, they didn't know. I believe water was already in the boat by the time they woke up and couldn't get the water levels down before the boat flipped. If anyone knows more, I'd be interested to hear it too.


----------



## Zach

http://www.khou.com/video/index.html?nvid=393918

He mentions 2cool


----------



## mikeytwv

Zach said:


> http://www.khou.com/video/index.html?nvid=393918
> 
> He mentions 2cool


Thanks for the link ! That's the interview I have been waiting to see.

One lesson I have taken from this is to save the flares until you have a target. If I'm ever there, I'll be shooting them over somebody's bow.


----------



## skclowers

Zach said:


> http://www.khou.com/video/index.html?nvid=393918
> 
> He mentions 2cool


WOW! Thanks for sharing! Very powerful!


----------



## swifty

I can't seem to play it...finding out how terrible broadband is in the big city.

swifty



mikeytwv said:


> Thanks for the link ! That's the interview I have been waiting to see.
> 
> One lesson I have taken from this is to save the flares until you have a target. If I'm ever there, I'll be shooting them over somebody's bow.


----------



## frank n texas

Swifty..if you are on a dial up motem go ahead and let it take its time to play on thru in spurts and then see if the replay will not do good things for ya..


----------



## swifty

frank in texas thanks for the suggestion. I'm in Houston using my broadband card and even tried my other wireless connections. I'll probably wait til later tonight when the networks aren't so busy. 

Thanks
swifty


----------



## frank n texas

You are welcome...well worth trying to watch later..


----------



## Tortuga

Well, thanks to the KHOU link above my question about PFDs was answered..James said that Curt made first dive under the overturned cat and came up with a bag of flares and PFDs...

"Country Boys Will Survive."


----------



## idletime

Zach said:


> http://www.khou.com/video/index.html?nvid=393918


Wow, great story. Glad those guys made it back safe.


----------



## Chase This!

Zach said:


> http://www.khou.com/video/index.html?nvid=393918
> 
> He mentions 2cool


Gives me chills. Amazing.

Suppose a plastic thru hull gave way. Wouldn't be the first.....

Brandon


----------



## skclowers

Chase This! said:


> Gives me chills. Amazing.
> 
> Suppose a plastic thru hull gave way. Wouldn't be the first.....
> 
> Brandon


God was definately on thier side


----------



## The Captain

My eyes are still watering. Wow Im gonna tell yall all like it is. The only thing that is important and relevant at this point. Now get focused!! 
#1 GOD and the fact that HE got them back home ALIVE and Well 
Forget all the whining and complaining about who didnt and who did what. This is time to rejoice and see that our Lord is awesome.


----------



## skclowers

The Captain said:


> My eyes are still watering. Wow Im gonna tell yall all like it is. The only thing that is important and relevant at this point. Now get focused!!
> #1 GOD and the fact that HE got them back home ALIVE and Well
> Forget all the whining and complaining about who didnt and who did what. This is time to rejoice and see that our Lord is awesome.


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishbone1313

I've heard so many stories and believe me I am glad they were alive but is it true they had no electronics or even a compass??


----------



## Bait Chef

Just saw a disturbing interview with Tressel Hawking on NBC5i in Dallas. In the interview he says that on day two a boat came within 200 yards of them, stopped and watched them yell and wave white flags then turned their backs and went on their way. I looked for a link on their website but, it's not posted yet. nbc5i.com 
It's sad to think that this could have happened. Anybody else heard this yet?

Also, watched the Houston 11 interview and got choked up when 2cool was mentioned.


----------



## asaltweapon

Would anyone really be that big of a jerk? I can't believe so.


----------



## dbarham

2 cool is awesome!! what a miracle!


----------



## Levelwind

fishbone1313 said:


> I've heard so many stories and believe me I am glad they were alive but is it true they had no electronics or even a compass??


I say no. They were seen at their destination 90 ms offshore Friday evening. If they didn't they were awful good with a sextant.


----------



## Drifter

*AMEN!!!!!!!!!*

AMEN AMEN AMEN that the 3 where found!!! If that is true below that Capt and his crew have some bad KARMA headed their way!!!



Bait Chef said:


> Just saw a disturbing interview with Tressel Hawking on NBC5i in Dallas. In the interview he says that on day two a boat came within 200 yards of them, stopped and watched them yell and wave white flags then turned their backs and went on their way. I looked for a link on their website but, it's not posted yet. nbc5i.com
> It's sad to think that this could have happened. Anybody else heard this yet?
> 
> Also, watched the Houston 11 interview and got choked up when 2cool was mentioned.


----------



## Argo

They had electronics. They don't do much good when they are under water though.


----------



## alant

I can't help but think it's good to live in a place called.....
BLESSING


----------



## sweenyite

Makes ya proud to be a 2cooler!



Zach said:


> http://www.khou.com/video/index.html?nvid=393918
> 
> He mentions 2cool


----------



## asaltweapon

So glad they are home but sick to my stomach thinking we spent that same night at West Cerveza. They said they shot off flares Friday night. Current had us on the east side of the rig so the rig was blocking our view of the direction of Tequila. We even sat on the bridge and watched the storms on xm weather coming off the coast and breaking up hoping the lightning wasn't headed our way. If they could have just gotten one partial Mayday off we were sitting right next to the radios. We started towards Tequila, got close enough to see a boat on it on Saturday (not theirs) and decided to turn north. I talked to the CG Monday night and gave them current / wind information and all the coordinates I could think of now only to hear that two choppers flew over them on Tuesday and didn't see them. Talk about all the "if only" in this situation. 

They truly were blessed by "affordable fantasy" and I know everyone in the 2cool family would have done the same, although the steaks were a nice touch. Welcome home guys.


----------



## sweenyite

Note to self: Buy a signal mirror for the boat...



asaltweapon said:


> So glad they are home but sick to my stomach thinking we spent that same night at West Cerveza. They said they shot off flares Friday night. Current had us on the east side of the rig so the rig was blocking our view of the direction of Tequila. We even sat on the bridge and watched the storms on xm weather coming off the coast and breaking up hoping the lightning wasn't headed our way. If they could have just gotten one partial Mayday off we were sitting right next to the radios. We started towards Tequila, got close enough to see a boat on it on Saturday (not theirs) and decided to turn north. I talked to the CG Monday night and gave them current / wind information and all the coordinates I could think of now only to hear that two choppers flew over them on Tuesday and didn't see them. Talk about all the "if only" in this situation.
> 
> They truly were blessed by "affordable fantasy" and I know everyone in the 2cool family would have done the same, although the steaks were a nice touch. Welcome home guys.


----------



## shomethegreen

boat for sale cheap!!


----------



## fishinganimal

Once again I'm thankful they are safe to tell there story. But i think the blue coat on the bottom was a big factor in not being spotted. Most boats that get the hulls cleaned and repainted are blue. I think it needs to be any other color than cobalt blue. with a mirror strip down the center. I never heard anything about a ship-to-shore radio not that they had time to use it.


----------



## sweenyite

shomethegreen said:


> boat for sale cheap!!


Throw in an EPIRB, and you've got yourself a deal!


----------



## roddbender

*Boat information*

What was the type of boat that capsized, I heard it was a Sea Chaser 23 Cat....can anyone confirm. And secondly, what was the boat...or yacht that found them. I heard at first if was a 58 footer..then 75....but haven't found real details on the boats.

I like everyone else am glad the guys are safe....

With a ride like that "Affordable Fantasy".....I'm suprised he didn't have a pole with dancers on board.....that would have been really sweet to be rescued by a bad ###.....fishing rig....fine girls and not to mention a steak dinner.....


----------



## lordbater

if everyone would read the threads, all those questions have been answered...

Andrew


----------



## asaltweapon

shomethegreen said:


> boat for sale cheap!!


Nice to finally have some humor.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

Welcome home guys.


----------



## sweenyite

asaltweapon said:


> Nice to finally have some humor.


Yes, it's good to laugh now that they're safe. No one laughed much while they were missing. Lots of rejoicing now!


----------



## Profish00

shomethegreen said:


> boat for sale cheap!!


And drifting south/south east:cheers:

Every day is a bonus, from here on out:work:


----------



## FireEater

That thing will drift to Cuba and a bunch of them will board it for Florida.


----------



## lordbater

FireEater said:


> That thing will drift to Cuba and a bunch of them will board it for Florida.


They probably already have it running!

At least painted the bottom orange and put a sail up.. 

a


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

Why is it that all the news reports and articles you see say they were found 130 miles South of Port Aransas? Why can't they get this right? It sounds like they were found out by Gunnison.


----------



## lordbater

Blue Water Roughneck said:


> Why is it that all the news reports and articles you see say they were found 130 miles South of Port Aransas? Why can't they get this right? It sounds like they were found out by Gunnison.


Is that distance anywhere close to accurate, assuming Gunneson is right?
why can't they use a better reference point, Ideally Matagorda since they launched there, but maybe Galveston or Corpus, why PA? Was PA the nearest CG station maybe?

a


----------



## Bonestock

lordbater said:


> They probably already have it running!
> 
> At least painted the bottom orange and put a sail up..
> 
> a


I hope they got the bilge pumps working :headknock


----------



## TXSNIPER

It's not often you here good news on TV and I rarely even watch the news for that reason but I saw this on TV and I got chills hoping that it was the truth so I logged on here for some confirmation and WOOOOOHOOOOOO, it's true. This is proof of the power of prayer!!!!!!! Thank God!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snapdragrowb

some boob at work tried telling me it was a failed attempt at an insurance job, unreal.

coach


----------



## bigbob

snapdragrowb said:


> some boob at work tried telling me it was a failed attempt at an insurance job, unreal.
> 
> coach


Boob?


----------



## On The Hook

I believe it is a 58' The name is A-Ford-able Fantasy, becuase the owner Eddie Yakin (a good guy) is a Ford car/truck dealer.



roddbender said:


> What was the type of boat that capsized, I heard it was a Sea Chaser 23 Cat....can anyone confirm. And secondly, what was the boat...or yacht that found them. I heard at first if was a 58 footer..then 75....but haven't found real details on the boats.
> 
> I like everyone else am glad the guys are safe....
> 
> With a ride like that "Affordable Fantasy".....I'm suprised he didn't have a pole with dancers on board.....that would have been really sweet to be rescued by a bad ###.....fishing rig....fine girls and not to mention a steak dinner.....


----------



## 4thbreak

On The Hook said:


> I believe it is a 58' The name is A-Ford-able Fantasy, becuase the owner Eddie Yakin (a good guy) is a Ford car/truck dealer.


they zoomed in on the name of the boat during the news and its was "A-Ford-able FantaSea"

http://www.boatinfoworld.com/registration.asp?vn=346358


----------



## seeingred

11andy11 said:


> your an idiot..


been long enough.... you can officially kiss my ^%$. 
:an6:


----------



## tokeefejr

Tortuga said:


> Just got an email reply to a thank you email I sent to Eddie Yaklin last night.. Wish I needed a new car...I KNOW where the biz would go..:biggrin:
> 
> "Jim,
> 
> My name is Gilbert 'Gil' Molina, I am the Internet Sales Manager here at Eddie Yaklin in Kingsville. I received your email thanking Mr. Yaklin and will pass it along to him. He is greatly thankful that he could help out the three boaters and that the world is recognizing his efforts.
> 
> Thank you again,
> 
> *Gilbert 'Gil' Molina*
> INTERNET SALES MANAGER
> *361.592.2661 or 800.499.4194"*


Got one of those myself.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

In the CNN interview he says they had radio and everything but they tried to bail water when that didn't work they tried to get on plane and run some water out. Within like 5s of takign off it flipped they all dove out. He says it happened so fast they had time to do nothing. Once over the electronics were useless.

Ya'll do know these guys are ruined huh? I garuntee you, that they will never have a steak taste that good again their entire lives! That sucks guys. Welcome Home! 

COUNTRY BOYS WILL SURVIVE!


----------



## 9121SS

tokeefejr said:


> Got one of those myself.


Me 3


----------



## Cartman

I'd like the opportunity to buy them all a beer one day. Country Boy can survive is right! Great ending!


----------



## justhookit

lordbater said:


> Is that distance anywhere close to accurate, assuming Gunneson is right?
> why can't they use a better reference point, Ideally Matagorda since they launched there, but maybe Galveston or Corpus, why PA? Was PA the nearest CG station maybe?
> 
> a


Yes, Port A keeps getting referenced because it's the CG station where they were brought in late last night. They were found at Gunnison spar.

Not sure why you believe any other point would be a better reference though, unless you're referring to a report or two that mentioned they were found "just offshore of Port A". But that would be inaccurate no matter what, as Gunnison is well offshore of all the Texas ports.


----------



## justhookit

lordbater -

Never mind. I re-read the thread and see what you meant about the location. Again, yes, Port A is referenced in almost all the stories because of the CG station here where they first set foot on dry land.


----------



## scamper

I've watched this site for quite awhile. Learned some valuable lesson from some very knowledgeable people, however nothing I've seen in recent memory has ever compelled me to join a board until now. After seeing what occurred on this board the last 8 days', the commitment, dedication and just pure determination, to see a fruitful resolution to an insurmountable objective. God bless the return of our lost brothers for sure, but I think ya'll, each man women and child who prayed and had a hand in this ending should also be commended for what has certainly been an act of unselfish commitment to the outcome of a most stressful situation. As Winston Churchill once said, "Never have so few owed so much to so many". Well maybe not the correct paraphrase but then, I too am having a few toddy's to celebrate this most wonderful occasion. God bless ya'll, each and every one.


----------



## Overboard

*Good Post Scamper*

Welcome to the 2-cool family!


----------



## Mont

Not to be a backseat driver, but they made a mistake by leaving the rig they were tied to. That's also not the first time I have heard of someone doing that. We all need to put that in our notes of things not to do if you wake up with major water in your boat. As soon as it cools off a bit, I am adding a 4th bilge pump to my boat and a very loud high water alarm. As they pointed out, things happened very quickly that night, so a little more warning couldn't have hurt. I am just glad these guys lived to tell their tale. That's the important part.


----------



## makoclay

The one and only time I ever had a boat fill up with water was on my inaugural overnighter. I was drifting one of the Baker rigs and both bilge pumps quit working. At 2:00 in the morning, we discovered that the boat was full of water. It was dark and we had no test light to troubleshoot the problem. Eventually we made a test light out of a running light and fixed the problem. I idled around the rig while my buddy (an electrical engineer) figured out what was wrong and fixed the problem. I discovered that night when you are truly scared, your knees really do shake.

I didn't know it at the time but although the pumps had independent power supplies (one from the float and one from the switch), they had a common ground wire. It was the ground wire that failed.


----------



## trodery

The one thing that i have figured out about this is...If I am going to shoot a flare in hopes that a trolling boat will see it, I would try my best to fire it to be seen off the stern of the trolling vessel. Not many folks are looking directly ahead when trolling other than "every once in a few minutes"


----------



## 9121SS

trodery said:


> The one thing that i have figured out about this is...If I am going to shoot a flare in hopes that a trolling boat will see it, I would try my best to fire it to be seen off the stern of the trolling vessel. Not many folks are looking directly ahead when trolling other than "every once in a few minutes"


Your sir are right. Good point.:cheers:


----------



## CHA CHING

trodery said:


> The one thing that i have figured out about this is...If I am going to shoot a flare in hopes that a trolling boat will see it, I would try my best to fire it to be seen off the stern of the trolling vessel. Not many folks are looking directly ahead when trolling other than "every once in a few minutes"


Thats so true, ask Captain Hook about that!!

Also, when you find out your boat is full of water and the pumps aren't working and you have no emergency pump, get on the radio and say this on ch16 before you capsize "This is boats name a 23 ft sea chaser catamaran white top and blue bottom with 3 persons onboard we are taking on water, my position is lat lon

Could have saved a lot of time and money.
I'm not blaming anyone, we just all need to learn from things like this.


----------



## sweenyite

Do you think EPIRB sales went up a little in the Gulf Coast area since this?


----------



## cobrayakker

Man these guys are blessed! To be bobbing around for 8 days, not only to be found, but to be found unharmed and in such good shape. Not even a sunburn! Also to be found on the last day when the CG was going to give up. 

This really makes you want to hit your knees and thank the Big Man upstairs.


----------



## 9121SS

cobrayakker said:


> Man these guys are blessed! To be bobbing around for 8 days, not only to be found, but to be found unharmed and in such good shape. Not even a sunburn! Also to be found on the last day when the CG was going to give up.
> 
> This really makes you want to hit your knees and thank the Big Man upstairs.


It was the day after the C/G stopped looking and they had 2nd degree burns from the sun. 10-4 on thanking the big man.


----------



## wish2fish

Fishin' Soldier said:


> In the CNN interview he says they had radio and everything but they tried to bail water when that didn't work they tried to get on plane and run some water out. Within like 5s of takign off it flipped they all dove out. He says it happened so fast they had time to do nothing. Once over the electronics were useless.


This is what I don't understand, of course I wasn't there but if I woke up in knee deep water and had time to try to manually bilge the water and try to get the boat on plane I think the first thing I would have done would have been an SOS on the radio.

As I said, I wasn't there and you never know how you will react to a situation like that. Probably thought they could get themselves out of it but it only took a couple of minutes to flip.


----------



## janieh62

Solid Action said:


> Are they bringing the boat in? I heard they didn't have fishing gear on board to begin with.


Really? "I heard" should have been your first clue! Common sense please. James has been fishing his rear-end off! Would you guess that they decided to go on a joy ride overnight to Tequila Rig?

*You guys have been great...I am not a fishing person...but I feel like a 2COOLER! How can I get a t-shirt?*

God Bless
Janie (Phillips) Hendrix


----------



## 9121SS

janieh62 said:


> Really? "I heard" should have been your first clue! Common sense please. James has been fishing his rear-end off! Would you guess that they decided to go on a joy ride overnight to Tequila Rig?
> 
> *You guys have been great...I am not a fishing person...but I feel like a 2COOLER! How can I get a t-shirt?*
> 
> God Bless
> Janie (Phillips) Hendrix


I know thats right!!!


----------



## Triad_Marine

I posted this as a new thread as well but I want to put it here too.

My first words to these guys are welcome home. We have been following the threads on the fishing forum from work and home just waiting to see the words FOUND ALIVE&#8230; and when we did we were all thrilled. We realize you may not be ready to get back on a boat any time soon but when you are we want to make sure it is a trip you make with peace of mind. That being said we would like to offer James Phillips Captain of the boat a free PLB. This is made possible by Revere Survival Products. We get McMurdo EPIRBs, and PLBs from them as well as selling and servicing their life rafts. We appreciate them for this, helping the community by doing outreach programs and life raft demonstrations are very important parts of our business. We are so glad you all had the will to survive and we are still all amazed and thankful you are home safe. To any of the other boaters out there I want to take a moment to remind you we never want to read this kind of thread again&#8230;. We love a good fish story that's what we want to read so if you need a life raft I will be discounting the Revere Life Rafts until September 20th, 2009 as well as the McMurdo full sized EPIRBs. I have the Fastfind 210 PLBs in stock and on sale. They are only $279.00 equipped with 406 MHz signal as well as GPS. We want you to know we are not just trying to sell you things but we are also here to answer questions and discuss any concerns you have. If you want to see a life raft demo please let us know we do them on a pretty regular basis and they are FREE! We can help you get all the safety gear you need to enjoy your time on the water. I also have to say to the boating community you guys are an awesome bunch &#8230;the out pouring of support for these guys was something unbelievable and we should all be so lucky to have that kind of support from strangers. 

To all 3 survivors again we are glad you are home. 

Please contact me at [email protected] we would love to chat with any of you about the best solutions for you and your vessel.


----------



## cobrayakker

9121SS said:


> It was the day after the C/G stopped looking and they had 2nd degree burns from the sun. 10-4 on thanking the big man.


Still very minor when all things considered. Very lucky men!


----------



## frank n texas

I just had a phone call returned from one of the Catholic priest who has a Vietnamese shrimpers congregation over out of Biloxi wanting to know what he could do to help in search...He has been out of town since I called him last Saturday morning....I thanked him but told him that his "Big Boss" had already taken care of the situation...:dance:


----------



## txjohnt

Actually you should know that will one of the men was hanging on the high side of the boat. The others were trying the bilge switches and calling for help on the radio, but the boat was upside down in less than 60 seconds. So there wasnt any time to think but i do beleive the men reacted better than anyone else could have.


----------



## sweenyite

A rather severe reminder for us all to check all of your thru-hull fittings and make sure they are sealed properly...


----------



## The Captain

Lets continue thanking GOD for bringing these three men, dads, sons, brothers, friends, back home safely!!!Also for the searchers and the crew that found them. who are dedicated to helping others. They were covered under these prayers also. Give God some air time. HE ultimately made every little detail to work out to HIS plan..KNOW that this is way bigger than any of us will evey be able to comprehend while we are still in the flesh!!
Hundreds of thousands of lives were touched and changed throughout this entire
journey and will continue to be.
Thank you Lord!!

This is a big big picture and its such a great one!!
2cool is SO SO cool


----------



## 9121SS

cobrayakker said:


> Still very minor when all things considered. Very lucky men!


Yes they are very lucky. I was just saying....


----------



## Triad_Marine

Thanks everyone who has responded and asked about safety gear I have discounts available on Revere Life Rafts and McMurdo EPIRBs ...We are here for anyone with questions. Also See the thread I posted Free PLB for James Phillips for more info. We are so happy they survived this ordeal.


----------



## RogerB

solid action said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2263890#post2263890 _Are they bringing the boat in? I heard they didn't have fishing gear on board to begin with._





janieh62 said:


> Really? "I heard" should have been your first clue! Common sense please. James has been fishing his rear-end off! Would you guess that they decided to go on a joy ride overnight to Tequila Rig?


ahhh don't pay 'em no never mind. Now the rumors will begin - they always do - "I heard" they had 16 dancing girls on board, a large circus elephant, and a steer that they planned on using for bait. Now you gotta figure - if they had a steer they wuz gonna cut up for bait - they HAD to have fishing gear. :tongue:

and I also heard they ain't gonna bring the boat back - it's got too much gold and silver on board and would take too much petrol to haul it back.(that's how come no one has the right coordinates :slimer

and of course none of this would have happened at all if they hadn't been torpedoed by that rogue WWII **** sub still prowling the Gulf of Mexico looking for that Great White Whale. :bounce:


----------



## Overboard

*Janieh62*

You don't have to feel like a 2-cooler; you are one. We are a tight little community; we stick together, we spread the word, we help when needed, etc.

A bunch of thanks needs to go to the man who has enabled us to have this site. His name is Mont.

Basically- "that's how we roll" I am extremely grateful they were found safely. I celebrated for them as soon as I got the news. We were trying to figure out how to get a search plan together due to the size of our boats to be able to help out.

The power of prayer is amazing.

I just want to be invited to the celebration party when things settle down.

BT


----------



## janieh62

RogerB said:


> ahhh don't pay 'em no never mind. Now the rumors will begin - they always do - "I heard" they had 16 dancing girls on board, a large circus elephant, and a steer that they planned on using for bait. Now you gotta figure - if they had a steer they wuz gonna cut up for bait - they HAD to have fishing gear. :tongue:
> 
> and I also heard they ain't gonna bring the boat back - it's got too much gold and silver on board and would take too much petrol to haul it back.(that's how come no one has the right coordinates :slimer
> 
> and of course none of this would have happened at all if they hadn't been torpedoed by that rogue WWII **** sub still prowling the Gulf of Mexico looking for that Great White Whale. :bounce:


You are great! LOL (are you one of the Pirates I heard about?)
Janie


----------



## RogerB

janieh62 said:


> (are you one of the Pirates I heard about?)
> Janie


not me - that was Captain Hook:rotfl:


----------



## janieh62

Overboard said:


> You don't have to feel like a 2-cooler; you are one. We are a tight little community; we stick together, we spread the word, we help when needed, etc.
> 
> A bunch of thanks needs to go to the man who has enabled us to have this site. His name is Mont.
> 
> Basically- "that's how we roll" I am extremely grateful they were found safely. I celebrated for them as soon as I got the news. We were trying to figure out how to get a search plan together due to the size of our boats to be able to help out.
> 
> The power of prayer is amazing.
> 
> I just want to be invited to the celebration party when things settle down.
> 
> BT


Thank you for that.
I had actually saved this site in my favorites a few months back. James was at my home and was so excited about a fishing trip (and fish that were caught), there are pictures of him and a few buddies with the catch...he had to show to me. Looking forward to his future "Big Fish pic's) I saved the site.
Janie


----------



## Bigwater

I sure am glad the boys are back! What a relief. I saw a pic of the 28 year old witha little girl giving him a big old hug. You know them boys were missed.
They were simply adrift. 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## RogerB

bigwater said:


> I saw a pic of the 28 year old witha little girl giving him a big old hug.


you mean this one??
*
3 Texas boaters missing for a week - and declared lost by Coast Guard - rescued at sea*

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 
Monday, August 31st 2009, 6:53 AM








Nielsen/AP
James Phillips, right, one of three fisherman who were rescued after eight days adrift in the Gulf of Mexico, hugs his daughter Laney, 7, as his wife, Shane, watches on Sunday.


----------



## 9121SS

What a sight for sore eyes. Makes me all fuzzy inside.


----------



## Triad_Marine

That picture of him and his daughter is absolutely beautiful =) I am so glad she gets that hug


----------



## bostonwhaler

WOW....SO GREAT!!!!


----------



## Sea-riously!

bostonwhaler said:


> WOW....SO GREAT!!!!


 I see you have a different way of looking at it now. That's the way to be. Thanks! All we wanted was our friends back!!!!!!!


----------



## bostonwhaler

yes i can sleep now


----------



## Sea-riously!

bostonwhaler said:


> yes i can sleep now


 What does it mean in the right corner of your post where it says infractions- 1?


----------



## bostonwhaler

well i think it means what it says....????.i have a infraction


----------



## janieh62

RogerB said:


> you mean this one??
> 
> *3 Texas boaters missing for a week - and declared lost by Coast Guard - rescued at sea*
> 
> THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Monday, August 31st 2009, 6:53 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nielsen/AP
> James Phillips, right, one of three fisherman who were rescued after eight days adrift in the Gulf of Mexico, hugs his daughter Laney, 7, as his wife, Shane, watches on Sunday.


This is my Nephew James Phillips 30 yrs old, his daughter Laney and wife Shane.


----------



## 9121SS

Sea-riously! said:


> What does it mean in the right corner of your post where it says infractions- 1?


That means he made a " Boo Boo " one time. LOL


----------



## countrywife

Hey its shane james wife ,,guys are well and home praise god, thanks all of you for everything they will be posting on here for you very so and boy do they have a story to tell thanks for all the prayers charts advise everything me and curts wife coundnt have been given a bettter gift we thank everyone for everything from the bottom of our hearts thanks, shane & rebbeca


----------



## RogerB

welcome to the best forum there is.


----------



## Bigwater

janieh62 said:


> This is my Nephew James Phillips 30 yrs old, his daughter Laney and wife Shane.


That's the one i saw.. not the 28 year old. Man the wifes look in that pic says it all! LOL

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## littleshrimp

glad to see these guys back


----------



## Overboard

I have a 10 and 6 year old as well; a 16 year old I pretty much raised too. I just couldn't imagine. Above all else, those three kids would've kept me alive.


----------



## SeaFox85

Even our little ones have learned about these guys. There was a spot on Channel 1...the news channel our school has subscribed to.


----------



## The Captain

countrywife said:


> Hey its shane james wife ,,guys are well and home praise god, thanks all of you for everything they will be posting on here for you very so and boy do they have a story to tell thanks for all the prayers charts advise everything me and curts wife coundnt have been given a bettter gift we thank everyone for everything from the bottom of our hearts thanks, shane & rebbeca


 God bless you and welcome to 2cool, glad you are here .
My wife and i say God is good!! and i know you know how truly good HE is!!
You are family now!!


----------



## RogerB

countrywife said:


> Hey its shane james wife ,guys are well and home praise god, thanks all of you for everything *they will be posting on here * and boy do they have a story to tell


now THAT's what I'm looking forward to! - again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## fiedlerlm

*VERY SPECIAL THANK YOU*

To all the wonderful people out there.... Thank you so much for all your thoughts, prayers, help and donations during this. I don't have the words or can I explain the feelings that I have to express to you all. We have our guys home and they are safe and well --what more could we ask for.
We all, even as strangers, pulled together and got through this. As for me, reading your inputs helped me tremendously.
Thanks again and May God Bless each and every one of you.
--Curts Mom

Good Luck Fishing:an6:


----------



## TXPalerider

*God is Good!!*

I was out of town all weekend and just read the Good News!! :dance:

If you didn't believe in God before this, you might ought to seriously consider it after what we just witnessed first hand. There was definitely some divine intervention here. Not only is it amazing that they were found, but, that they were able to stay alive. Absolutely Unbelievable!! 

Prayer Works!!!!


----------



## trodery

countrywife said:


> Hey its shane james wife ,,guys are well and home praise god, thanks all of you for everything they will be posting on here for you very so and boy do they have a story to tell thanks for all the prayers charts advise everything me and curts wife coundnt have been given a bettter gift we thank everyone for everything from the bottom of our hearts thanks, shane & rebbeca


Thank YOU for not giving up hope at home, I'm sure your husband and his friends felt the love of their families in their hearts giving them the will to survive!

Thank you and you family for allowing us 2coolers to be a small part of your life!


----------



## skclowers

RogerB said:


> ahhh don't pay 'em no never mind. Now the rumors will begin - they always do - "I heard" they had 16 dancing girls on board, a large circus elephant, and a steer that they planned on using for bait. Now you gotta figure - if they had a steer they wuz gonna cut up for bait - they HAD to have fishing gear. :tongue:
> 
> and I also heard they ain't gonna bring the boat back - it's got too much gold and silver on board and would take too much petrol to haul it back.(that's how come no one has the right coordinates :slimer
> 
> and of course none of this would have happened at all if they hadn't been torpedoed by that rogue WWII **** sub still prowling the Gulf of Mexico looking for that Great White Whale. :bounce:


LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeytwv

fiedlerlm said:


> To all the wonderful people out there.... Thank you so much for all your thoughts, prayers, help and donations during this. I don't have the words or can I explain the feelings that I have to express to you all. We have our guys home and they are safe and well --what more could we ask for.
> We all, even as strangers, pulled together and got through this. As for me, reading your inputs helped me tremendously.
> Thanks again and May God Bless each and every one of you.
> --Curts Mom
> 
> Good Luck Fishing:an6:


The way I see it: yourself, the aunt, the sister, and the family members that were posing on 2cool are the real heros. Your faith, determination, and love brought a lot of people together, united under one cause. The guys that were out there need to know that. My hats off to you and the family members that are responsible for the work and the love generated here on this board.

You done good, congradulations !


----------



## RogerB

mikeytwv said:


> The way I see it: yourself, the aunt, the sister, and the family members that were posing on 2cool are the real heros. Your faith, determination, and love brought a lot of people together, united under one cause. The guys that were out there need to know that. My hats off to you and the family members that are responsible for the work and the love generated here on this board.
> 
> You done good, congradulations !


yeah! what he said! x2


----------



## SargentMike

mikeytwv said:


> The way I see it: yourself, the aunt, the sister, and the family members that were posing on 2cool are the real heros. Your faith, determination, and love brought a lot of people together, united under one cause. The guys that were out there need to know that. My hats off to you and the family members that are responsible for the work and the love generated here on this board.
> 
> You done good, congradulations !


X3

Could not have said it any better myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a great story this has turned into. I don't think I have ever said so many prayers in such short time about the same person/people like i did for them.


----------



## TXFPCOACH

mikeytwv said:


> The way I see it: yourself, the aunt, the sister, and the family members that were posing on 2cool are the real heros. Your faith, determination, and love brought a lot of people together, united under one cause. The guys that were out there need to know that. My hats off to you and the family members that are responsible for the work and the love generated here on this board.
> 
> You done good, congradulations !





fiedlerlm said:


> To all the wonderful people out there.... Thank you so much for all your thoughts, prayers, help and donations during this. I don't have the words or can I explain the feelings that I have to express to you all. We have our guys home and they are safe and well --what more could we ask for.
> We all, even as strangers, pulled together and got through this. As for me, reading your inputs helped me tremendously.
> Thanks again and May God Bless each and every one of you.
> --Curts Mom
> 
> Good Luck Fishing:an6:


Yeh and Now that they are home safe adn New 2 cool members someone should let her in on the dolphin joke :rotfl:


----------



## capt. david

if you didn't believe in the power of prayers and miracles, i bet you do now! welcome home guys!


----------



## janieh62

TXFPCOACH said:


> Yeh and Now that they are home safe adn New 2 cool members someone should let her in on the dolphin joke :rotfl:


Dolphin Joke.....??
OK..I was told this morning that I am a "2Cooler" now.
The Aunt sure needs to laugh
Janie


----------



## TXPalerider

*Funny Stuff!!*



RogerB said:


> ahhh don't pay 'em no never mind. Now the rumors will begin - they always do - "I heard" they had 16 dancing girls on board, a large circus elephant, and a steer that they planned on using for bait. Now you gotta figure - if they had a steer they wuz gonna cut up for bait - they HAD to have fishing gear. :tongue:
> 
> and I also heard they ain't gonna bring the boat back - it's got too much gold and silver on board and would take too much petrol to haul it back.(that's how come no one has the right coordinates :slimer
> 
> and of course none of this would have happened at all if they hadn't been torpedoed by that rogue WWII **** sub still prowling the Gulf of Mexico looking for that Great White Whale. :bounce:


For days, my heart felt heavy every time I saw the that other thread. Sure is nice to be able to put a lighthearted spin on this.:dance:


----------



## Angler 1

Hey Janie62,

Tell them boys we are glad there home! Also all of 2cool would love to hear the whole story from start to finish when they feel like it.


----------



## TripleGrip

it's been said that on 2cool we can mend anything from a broken rod to a broken heart.


----------



## janieh62

Angler 1 said:


> Hey Janie62,
> 
> Tell them boys we are glad there home! Also all of 2cool would love to hear the whole story from start to finish when they feel like it.


I will be glad to.
They are glad to be home...it may take a while for them and all of us) to process the whole thing!


----------



## GinMan

http://www.k99country.com/pages/morningshow.html

This is the link to the K99 Radio interview with Eddie Yaklin......still amazes me.


----------



## TXFPCOACH

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=223808&highlight=gay+dolphin

Here's a good thread to get a laugh out of and a better understanding of the purple Dolphin I want to say page 4-5 is when it starts but the thread itself is pretty funny


----------



## RC's Mom

fiedlerlm said:


> To all the wonderful people out there.... Thank you so much for all your thoughts, prayers, help and donations during this. I don't have the words or can I explain the feelings that I have to express to you all. We have our guys home and they are safe and well --what more could we ask for.
> We all, even as strangers, pulled together and got through this. As for me, reading your inputs helped me tremendously.
> Thanks again and May God Bless each and every one of you.
> --Curts Mom
> 
> Good Luck Fishing:an6:


What has happened is truly a miracle as all have said. But, as far as 2Cool (I don't remember who found it first or how because it was not important to me at the time) you will not find a better group of people that CARE about you and yours and do not find the need to know you personally. We have all benefitted from this near tragedy in one way or another: It woke us up, we cried first then we rejoiced and we have new members to boot. Welcome to the family and friends of these gentlemen and I hope you all become regulars on here.

Darlene


----------



## The Captain

TXPalerider said:


> I was out of town all weekend and just read the Good News!! :dance:
> 
> If you didn't believe in God before this, you might ought to seriously consider it after what we just witnessed first hand. There was definitely some divine intervention here. Not only is it amazing that they were found, but, that they were able to stay alive. Absolutely Unbelievable!!
> 
> Prayer Works!!!!


 Amen Brad, well said. Preach it Brother!!


----------



## rebecca81

*thankful*

_this is Curt and James_

_ Where to start, thank you all for the prayers, support,money and not giving up hope. we new we were comming home just when. I think that the man up above was trying to tell us something, trust me we got the message! We did not know how many friends you have till something like this happens.We also like to thank Eddie, what a man. Also just because you try to buy the best parts for you boat don't mean they are the best...for instance a 150.00 bilge pump can change your life forever, ALMOST TOOK OURS!!!! :shamrock: _


----------



## RC's Mom

rebecca81 said:


> _this is Curt and James_
> 
> _Where to start, thank you all for the prayers, support,money and not giving up hope. we new we were comming home just when. I think that the man up above was trying to tell us something, trust me we got the message! We did not know how many friends you have till something like this happens.We also like to thank Eddie, what a man. Also just because you try to buy the best parts for you boat don't mean they are the best...for instance a 150.00 bilge pump can change your life forever, ALMOST TOOK OURS!!!! :shamrock: _


Here's welcoming yet another 2Cooler!!! :dance:


----------



## Bret

Guys, Glad yall are home safe.. welcome to 2cool!


----------



## Nwilkins

Angler 1 said:


> Hey Janie62,
> 
> Tell them boys we are glad there home! Also all of 2cool would love to hear the whole story from start to finish when they feel like it.


X2


----------



## SargentMike

rebecca81 said:


> _this is Curt and James_
> 
> _Where to start, thank you all for the prayers, support,money and not giving up hope. we new we were comming home just when. I think that the man up above was trying to tell us something, trust me we got the message! We did not know how many friends you have till something like this happens.We also like to thank Eddie, what a man. Also just because you try to buy the best parts for you boat don't mean they are the best...for instance a 150.00 bilge pump can change your life forever, ALMOST TOOK OURS!!!! :shamrock: _


Welcome to the 2cool family!


----------



## berto1900

*welcome home guys*

i'm so glad you guys made it out there.... even though i have never met yall i was worried sick..... hoping you guys were found soon.... hope to meet yall one day...


----------



## Hotrod

rebecca81 said:


> _this is Curt and James_
> 
> _Where to start, thank you all for the prayers, support,money and not giving up hope. we new we were comming home just when. I think that the man up above was trying to tell us something, trust me we got the message! We did not know how many friends you have till something like this happens.We also like to thank Eddie, what a man. Also just because you try to buy the best parts for you boat don't mean they are the best...for instance a 150.00 bilge pump can change your life forever, ALMOST TOOK OURS!!!! :shamrock: _


Welcome back guys. I did you guys a little tribute on my Boomvang video. Whenever you guys get the chance alot of us are waiting to hear details of your ordeal. I know your probably still tired, but whenever you guys get the chance, it would be cool. Again welcome home and to 2cool. Joey


----------



## janieh62

Hey James.......I love you.....Tim and I are still crying
Aunt Janie


----------



## spotsndots

Welcome home and welcome to 2cool!


----------



## portalto

Gentlemen, with what you have been through, we truly applaude your bravery. Welcome to the 2cool family.
Peace out & Ricebirds rule!


----------



## Captain Dave

The lord above called you in at the right moment. Absolutely blessed . The lord passed a messge to me to pass to you.. Keep a beacon emergency locator under your pillow. Glasd to have all of you back and looking forward to your reports. Welcome to 2cool


----------



## Tortuga

Welcome back to 'Life', Curt and James and Tressel...:cheers:

Man !!!! you guys scared the hell out of thousands of people..and it was a kind of helpless feeling not being able to do more to find you guys.. But, thank GOD (literally) , and the Captain of Affordable Fantasea...you are all back with us in one piece...

This DOES have to be a Miracle....just can't happen..BUT IT DID !!!

Welcome back , Guys...and let us know if there is anything we can do to help you.....


----------



## RogerB

welcome home guys. Davy Jones can wait another day! And WELCOME to 2cool!


----------



## Guest

*Glad You Made It*

We had just gotten back last Saturday evening to Bridge Bait in Freeport from a long day of dodging T-Storms when we heard the good news of your rescue. I have now officially added beer, peanut-butter crackers and BBQ Potato Chips to my ditch bag. Seriously, I thank God for watching over you and your family, and for putting you guys and Mr. Yanklin in the right place at the right time.

Buzzard Bill


----------



## ding-a-ling

best news all week hearing you all made it back. lives will be saved in the future because of your story. orders for ebirbs or spots should be up for the Gulf region offshore folks right about now - don't leave home without it.


----------



## mariehall

just wanted to say again to everyone how thankful we are to have people like all of you to stand behind us with words of kindness, wisdom, and prayer to bring our guys home. we will def all be on here keeping in touch with yall, with any updates on the boys and everything. especially with the time, date, and place of the big party we're gonna have once the boys get rested and back on their feet! all of 2coolers are invited that is for **** sure!!! God bless you all

Marie (curt hall's sister)


----------



## Rubberback

I saw a map that showed where the boat went down & where it was found could someone help me locate the thread are re-post. This whole event was unreal . Glad you guys are doing well. Thats one helllllllllll of a fishing trip. Hope its never repeated . I guess your right country boys can survive. Whens ya'lls book coming out I'd like to get a signed copy & read it .


----------



## Northsider

Glad y'all made it back home fellas and I bet this experience was life changing. Goes to show how powerful prayers are...Good luck and welcome home fellas. Man I'm proud to be a 2cooler.


----------



## trodery

I either read it somewhere or heard it on a televison interview that at least one of you became "born again by baptism". It happened to me before, I was in a very dark place and thought my life was coming to an end. Through the baptism I became a new man "Born Again" and began a NEW LIFE. I do think that God test our will and wants us to become nearer to him and have an everlasting life at his side.

I know that what you guys went through was a terrible ordeal for not only yourselves but your immediate and extended families as well, after hearing about the baptism my beliefs are that God placed you there to bring you closer to him. I'm certain that each of you have discovered a new faith and a stronger love of God which makes all of the darkness you experienced worthy of your new stronger faith.

I'll get off my "Baptist Soap Box" now and leave you with this little poem that I wrote just after becoming Baptized myself...

_*YESTERDAY IS PAST AND GONE, 
NOW FOR YOU LORD I AM LIVING ON. 
TO SPREAD YOUR WORD THROUGHOUT THE LAND, 
TO GIVE MY BROTHERS A HELPING HAND.
TO SHOW TO THEM YOUR LOVE IS TRUE, 
AND FOR FORGIVENESS TO ASK OF YOU.
LORD I PRAY, I PRAY EVERYDAY, 
THAT YOU LORD SHOW ME THE WAY.
THE WAY TO LIVE A LIFE THAT IS RIGHT, 
TO DRAW ME NEARER TO YOUR GUIDING LIGHT*_


----------



## River Hunter

James & Curt,

Just wanted to give you a big welcome home! We have been following this message board every day and praying for your safe return. So glad you have been reunited with your families. 

How do you feel about catfishing? We should drop some lines in the river sometime. If the boat flips, we can just swim to the bank and be home in time for supper!

Also, loved how you proved once and for all that it is true what they say...Country Boys Can Survive. You showed the whole world what Texas Boys are made of! We're proud of you and glad you're home.

Jess Huddleston & Family


----------



## SPI-FlatsCatter

Coming up on the 4th anniversary of this miracle. They were found on my birthday 2009.

I always expected to see some kind of documentary or "special" about this event but if it ever was, I missed it.


----------



## Toledo

I still use the thought of being in their situation to keep all my safety gear in top condition.


----------



## Hotrod

I thought there was supposed to be a movie or something.


----------



## Miles2Fish

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

